# Barcellona-Milan 4-0



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Barcellona-Milan gara di ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions-League 2012/2013, partita in programma martedì 12 marzo 2013 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio Camp Nou di Barcellona.
Di seguito tutte le notizie e le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti nel periodo che ci separa dall' attesissimo match e naturalmente tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Barcellona, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante la gara, il dopo la partita e le vostre pagelle.

*Dove vedere Barcellona-Milan in tv?*

La partita sarà trasmessa su Sky e su Mediaset Premium.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Madò non voglio pensarci..c'è troppo ottimismo generale, o paura che ne prenderemo 4-5 sta volta. Il barca non canna la seconda. Sono negativo

Comunque va bene lo stesso, la vittoria 2-0 mi fara godere per un po. Pensiamo al terzo posto cosi o magari secondo, andare avanti ci porterebbe energie...


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

dobbiamo passare, non mi sono piaciuti i piagnistei dei catalani, troppo presuntuosi


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Calma e sangue freddo.
Il Barça da noi si è permesso di giocare a ritmi bassissimi per lunghi tratti della gara, in casa loro non sarà così.
E' necessaria una gara con ancora più attenzione da parte dei nostri, è assolutamente necessario non subire gol se non nella parte finale della gara.
Sarà dura, durissima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo giocare senza pensare al risultato di andata.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo giocare senza pensare al risultato di andata.



Purtroppo il Milan e le squadre italiane in generale hanno nel dna il cullare il risultato... ogni anno diciamo "senza pensare al risultato dell'andata" ma basti guardare La coruna, psv ehindoven, istambul, londra l'anno scorso... sempre cosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo fare la stessa partita dell'andata, con una partita del genere sarà difficile non fare neanche un goal ma soprattutto subirne due o tre di scarto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il Milan e le squadre italiane in generale hanno nel dna il cullare il risultato... ogni anno diciamo "senza pensare al risultato dell'andata" ma basti guardare La coruna, psv ehindoven, istambul, londra l'anno scorso... sempre cosi



Considerando che non abbiamo vinto 4-0 ma 2-0 e davanti a noi c'è il Barcellona credo e spero che non siano così stupidi.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considerando che non abbiamo vinto 4-0 ma 2-0 e davanti a noi c'è il Barcellona credo e spero che non siano così stupidi.



Si beh ma pure ad Haindoven contro il psv in semfinale stessa situazione al ritorno al 90 esimo eravamo sotto di 2-0 in una partita da suicidio in cui poteva finire 4-0 per gli olandesi...

Purtroppo è cosi ci culleremo un'altra voltra e dopo 10 minuti lo prendermo nel posto


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si beh ma pure ad Haindoven contro il psv in semfinale stessa situazione al ritorno al 90 esimo eravamo sotto di 2-0 in una partita da suicidio in cui poteva finire 4-0 per gli olandesi...
> 
> Purtroppo è cosi ci culleremo un'altra voltra e dopo 10 minuti lo prendermo nel posto



Dai un pò di ottimismo su.


----------



## Graxx (26 Febbraio 2013)

secondo me ce ne danno tante ma tante...mamma mia non ci voglio nemmeno pensare...


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si beh ma pure ad Haindoven contro il psv in semfinale stessa situazione al ritorno al 90 esimo eravamo sotto di 2-0 in una partita da suicidio in cui poteva finire 4-0 per gli olandesi...
> 
> Purtroppo è cosi ci culleremo un'altra voltra e dopo 10 minuti lo prendermo nel posto


La differenza la fa il fatto che eravamo praticamente certi del risultato, nel senso che in quei casi tutte le squadre affrontate erano inferiori.Stavolta troviamo di fronte i più forti del mondo dubito fortemente che si possano sottovalutare gli azulgrana, soprattutto guardando la nostra squadra, palesemente inferiore rispetto a quella del periodo 2004-2006 quando eravamo tra i più forti (se non i più forti in assoluto)


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si beh ma pure ad Haindoven contro il psv in semfinale stessa situazione al ritorno al 90 esimo eravamo sotto di 2-0 in una partita da suicidio in cui poteva finire 4-0 per gli olandesi...
> 
> Purtroppo è cosi ci culleremo un'altra voltra e dopo 10 minuti lo prendermo nel posto



Tifo' l'esempio del partita dell'Emirates è ancora vivo.I ragazzi saranno concentratissimi.Daje Milan,mettici cuore,l'impresa è quasi impossibile,ma siamo tutti con te.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che se per uno strameledettissimo caso dovessimo fare un golletto...


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo' l'esempio del partita dell'Emirates è ancora vivo.I ragazzi saranno concentratissimi.


Dopo aver letto questo mi sono grattato le palle.
Nel maggio del 2005 non credo qualcuno si fosse scordato quanto accaduto i primi di aprile del 2004, eppure...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver letto questo mi sono grattato le palle.
> Nel maggio del 2005 non credo qualcuno si fosse scordato quanto accaduto i primi di aprile del 2004, eppure...



Omonimo hai fatto bene 

Mi gratto anch'io per la mia gufata


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Omonimo hai fatto bene
> 
> Mi gratto anch'io per la mia gufata


Grattata epica 
Non sono scaramantico, ma in certi casi


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2013)

catenaccio e ci sono qualche possibilità


----------



## Plasma (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi biglietti settore ospiti esauriti,vi risulta?chi va'in catalona?


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Febbraio 2013)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Ragazzi biglietti settore ospiti esauriti,vi risulta?chi va'in catalona?



se siano esauriti non so ma dovrebbe essere chiusa la vendita


----------



## Plasma (26 Febbraio 2013)

oggi era l ultimo giorno.....ma gia'da venerdi non erano piu'disponibili,io causa lavoro non ho potuto prenderli per tempo con carta cuore,non sapevo di avere quel giorno libero....ROSICOOO..


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Mundodeportivo.com riporta le dichiarazioni di Fabregas: "L'obiettivo è quello di vincere Liga e Champions League. Sono due trofei importanti che mi mancano e vorrei vincerli. Spero di poterli conquistare quest'anno. Lotteremo al massimo per arrivare a questi titoli e combatterò molto anche in futuro visto che non ho ancora 25 anni".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fabregas ha tutto il tempo per vincere la Liga ma la Champions la deve sognare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Febbraio 2013)

Non illudiamoci che il ciclo del Barca sia finito, ieri sera serata no, il primo gol su rigore, pique figurati se farà cose del genere con noi, sarà il thiago silva della situazione, sul 2-0 va beh puyol che scivola in area no comment, il tre a zero uno stacco imperioso e noi da angolo non siamo in grado di segnare e ho detto tutto. Sta sconfitta del Barca non mi piace per niente sti qui saranno carichi di brutto.


----------



## MisterBet (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sarebbero stati carichi di brutto anche avessero vinto ieri eh...la Champions è sempre il primo obiettivo stagionale per squadre del genere...


----------



## chicagousait (27 Febbraio 2013)

Il ritorno sarà un inferno


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

No dai non cannano un'altra partita impossibile. Finirà 5-1 secondo me.

Certo che se segnamo per primi, andranno in confusione ed inizieranno a giocare a caso. Ma non ci spererei che balle sto real doveva proprio vince ieri?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No dai non cannano un'altra partita impossibile. Finirà 5-1 secondo me.
> 
> Certo che se segnamo per primi, andranno in confusione ed inizieranno a giocare a caso. Ma non ci spererei che balle sto real doveva proprio vince ieri?


Se dovessimo segnare per primi,vedendo al loro scellerata fase difensiva,gliene facciamo anche qualcun'altro in contropiede.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2013)

sarà molto più difficile questa


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sarà molto più difficile questa



Beh ovvio,firmerei a priori per un 3-1 Barca.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

C'è da dire che 2 anni fa quando erano fortissimi, persero 2-1 contro l'Arsenal al ritorno fecero parecchia fatica e vinsero 3-1 con un rigore regalato ed esulsione van persie.. questo quando erano fortissimi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio,firmerei a priori per un 3-1 Barca.



anch'io...anche se spero di vincerla pure al Camp Nou


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Iniesta:" Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che passiamo noi."*


----------



## Frikez (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che 2 anni fa quando erano fortissimi, persero 2-1 contro l'Arsenal al ritorno fecero parecchia fatica e vinsero 3-1 con un rigore regalato ed esulsione van persie.. questo quando erano fortissimi



Nel 2006 gol regolare annullato a Sheva nel ritorno della semifinale e poi vinsero una Champions.

Nel 2009 nella semifinale Ovrebo ne fece di tutti i colori e Iniesta segnò il gol qualificazione nei minuti di recupero.

Nel 2011 contro l'Arsenal come hai detto bene tu ne hanno vinta un'altra rubando, cioè questi hanno aperto un ciclo con degli episodi favorevoli clamorosi.


----------



## prd7 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che siete proprio strani, se avessero vinto avreste detto:" cavolo stanno in forma". Se perdono dite: "eh ma stanno incavolati, prepariamoci all'asfaltata". E se avessero pareggiato? Calma ed equilibrio... sempre imho eh.


----------



## Jino (27 Febbraio 2013)

Io resto del parere che andiamo fuori, giocare in casa loro è tutt'altra cosa. Comunque vada rimarrà il fatto che abbiamo fatto sudare sette camicie la squadra più forte del mondo, noi che eravamo da dicembre già al patibolo. E questa soddisfazione a me basterà e avanzerà, ci butteremo anima e cuore al terzo posto com'è giusto che sia. Quello conta veramente, giocare la coppa campioni il prossimo anno.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;135139 ha scritto:


> *Iniesta:" Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che passiamo noi."*



beati loro che hanno tutta sta sicurezza allora.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Nel 2006 gol regolare annullato a Sheva nel ritorno della semifinale e poi vinsero una Champions.
> 
> Nel 2009 nella semifinale Ovrebo ne fece di tutti i colori e Iniesta segnò il gol qualificazione nei minuti di recupero.
> 
> Nel 2011 contro l'Arsenal come hai detto bene tu ne hanno vinta un'altra rubando, cioè questi hanno aperto un ciclo con degli episodi favorevoli clamorosi.



Beh quello del 2006 è il furto del secolo un 0-1 che avrebbe cambiato le cose secondo me. 

Il 2009 l'anno scorso il Chelsea ha riavuto quello che le era stato tolto e guarda caso traverse, gol sbagliati ecc hanno salvato il Chelsea era destino, un chelsea che valeva un unghia di quello del 2009


Speriamo che quest'anno il calcio restituisca quello che era nostro di diritto nel 2006, sarebbe il destino perfetto. Eliminare il barca agli ottavi quest'anno segnifica che il Milan ha mandato un chiaro messaggio all'epoca barca.

Speriamo, sono positivo, sono fiducioso in Allegri ha già giocato 5 volte col barca, i nostri giocatori hanno già giocato 5 volte contro di loro, alla lunga impari in automatico come giocano e cosa faranno...

Persino mourinho dopo aver giocato contro di loro un miliardo di volte ormai contro il barca non perde più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> beati loro che hanno tutta sta sicurezza allora.



va beh credo che lo dicono per scuotere un po l'ambiente visto che c'è un po di delusione in casa loro..


----------



## Nivre (27 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;135139 ha scritto:


> *Iniesta:" Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che passiamo noi."*




Ma che bruciassero tutti.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Iniesta:" Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che passiamo noi."*


Mi auguro che si bruci, il buon Iniesta 
Tra le fiamme dell'inferno, magari.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Dal Cds, Galliani sulla prossima gara con il Barcellona: "E' normale che Iniesta dica che sarà il Barcellona a passare. E' pronto a metterci una mano sul fuoco? Se fosse possibile noi al Milan lo vorremmo anche senza una mano... . A Barcellona sarà dura, ma andremo a giocarcela. Prima però vogliamo far bene contro Lazio e Genoa. La prossima giornata sarà pesantissima perché ci sono tanti scontri diretti".


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Barça, Jordi Alba: "Possiamo passare col Milan"
Jordi Alba dopo la sconfitta contro il Real:“Abbiamo perso due gare chiave di questa stagione, ma ora speriamo di rifarci durante il ritorno contro il Milan. Se segneremo un gol subito, avremo buone possibilità di passare il turno”. “Questa sconfitta ci renderà ancora più forti in vista della Champions League contro i rossoneri”.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo: "Milan forte in difesa, ma al Camp Nou il Barcellona giocherà meglio che a San Siro"

Jorge Lorenzo a SkySport24 sulla gara di ritorno del Barcellona contro il Milan in Champions League: “Non sarà facile per il Barça recuperare, il Milan è una squadra molto forte difensivamente. Però sono sicuro che al Camp Nou i blaugrana giocheranno meglio rispetto a San Siro”.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

C'è la repilica su sky sport 1


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque questi del barca parlano troppo, troppo! va bene che vogliono dare la carica ma qui si sta esagerando troppo


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Intanto la quota del milan come qualificata ai quarti si abbassa sempre di più. Buon segno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

*Xavi out 10-15 giorni a rischio il ritorno con il Milan.*


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Non abbiamo niente da perdere, se andiamo ai quarti e dunque elimiamo il barca, la squadra subira una carica pazzesca vi dico che si trasformeranno e non avremmo paura di nessuno.

Se usciamo beh pazienza siamo usciti con onore e possiamo concentrarci in campionato ed archiaviare la cl l'anno prossimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

per me questi hanno già la testa a Barcellona


----------



## jaws (5 Marzo 2013)

Ma quello di alcuni di voi è semplice pessimismo o scaramanzia?
Spero che sia la seconda


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Anche Mascherano pare essere sicuro del passaggio del turno.


----------



## sheva90 (5 Marzo 2013)

Manca solo una settimana esatta.....


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Signori e signore dopo United-Real, aspettatevi qualche sorpresa al camp nou


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Signori e signore dopo United-Real, aspettatevi qualche sorpresa al camp nou


Già loro faranno un partitone, poi se ci si mette l'arbitro di mezzo, addio ad un altro titulo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

prepariamoci a una serie di furti...se rubano pure quest'anno vado a Barcellona


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

A giudicare dagli episodi di stasera mi sa che ai piani alti hanno già deciso chi giocherà la finale


----------



## smallball (5 Marzo 2013)

io credo che l'arbitro sara' Pedro Proenca...spero faccia bene


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Marzo 2013)

Ho paura si corra il rischio che sarà veramente come qualcuno di voi dice. Ma, in buona fede, mi auguro di vedere una partita corretta da parte di tutti ( arbitro, soprattutto ). Andiamo la e proviamoci, non facciamoci schiacciare dal primo minuto se no è la fine, dobbiamo trovare un gol, che arrivi al primo minuto, al 30° o chissà quando non importa, bisogna segnare in qualunque modo! Costant giocherà? E a centrocampo ci sarà Muntari o Flamini secondo voi? Perché ho sentito che volevano tenere a riposo il francese con il Genoa in vista della sfida al Camp Nou.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



smallball ha scritto:


> io credo che l'arbitro sara' Pedro Proenca...spero faccia bene



Ha arbitrato l'ultima finale di Champion's League, è portoghese. Speriamo bene!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

credo Flamini e Constant boh


----------



## Nivre (5 Marzo 2013)

Vedendo il Real già ai quarti quelli del Barca saranno ancora più inkazzati. Mah, speriamo bene


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

C'è ancora in giro Benquerença??Sarebbe d'aiuto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2013)

Ieri sera la conferma... assistere a come gli arbitri aiutano le squadre spagnole mi mette una paura matta.

Non basta affrontare la squadra più forte, saremo anche in 11 contro 16.... squadra + pubblico + arbitro + 2 guardalinee + arbitro di porta 

Serve davvero l'impresa storica.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2013)

Anche quel nano di Messi è sicuro del passaggio del turno


----------



## DennyJersey (6 Marzo 2013)

Storicamente dopo un aiutone arbitrale ad una delle due corazzate spagnole si verifica anche lo scandalo per l'altra o la uefa si accontenta di una sola farsa per champions?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Storicamente dopo un aiutone arbitrale ad una delle due corazzate spagnole si verifica anche lo scandalo per l'altra o la uefa si accontenta di una sola farsa per champions?



Dovevano fare qualcosa visto che su 4 le spagnole rischiavano una decable unica , vedere Real e Barca fuori già agli ottavi significa meno soldi. Cioe chi va a vedere il Milan con Zapata e co?

Vediamo vediamo cosa combinano Martedi, il Milan sono anni che viene penalizzata al camp nou io ne ho abbastanza


----------



## Ale (6 Marzo 2013)

Messi avvisa il Milan: «Passerà il Barcellona»


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Messi avvisa il Milan: «Passerà il Barcellona»



....giusto che ci creda. Vedremo.


----------



## prd7 (6 Marzo 2013)

Ho brutti presentimenti. Perchè???


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ho brutti presentimenti. Perchè???




.....andiamo a giocarcela, loro ostentano sicurezza ma, secondo me, hanno più paura di noi.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Marzo 2013)

Favoritissime queste spagnole, tanto che il Real sono più di 10 anni che vede la finale con il binocolo. 

Comunque in realtà io ho letto anche molto pessimismo in casa Barsà, o diversi che mettono le mani avanti, tipo il presidente che dice che non sarebbe la fine del mondo uscire con il Milan, il mundodeportivo (mi pare) che fa uscire la notizia che una fetta dello spogliatoio ritiene che la cosa più importante sia mantenere la concentrazione sul campionato (già vinto  ) ecc… Probabilmente sanno che prendendo il secondo si sono giocati molte possibilità.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Favoritissime queste spagnole, tanto che il Real sono più di 10 anni che vede la finale con il binocolo.
> 
> Comunque in realtà io ho letto anche molto pessimismo in casa Barsà, o diversi che mettono le mani avanti, tipo il presidente che dice che non sarebbe la fine del mondo uscire con il Milan, il mundodeportivo (mi pare) che fa uscire la notizia che una fetta dello spogliatoio ritiene che la cosa più importante sia mantenere la concentrazione sul campionato (già vinto  ) ecc… Probabilmente sanno che prendendo il secondo si sono giocati molte possibilità.



Si ok pero real e barca fuori agli ottavi non se po vedere dai. Specialmente dopo che 10/11 della nazionale spagnola ha vinto tutto negli utlimi 4 anni è composta da farca e real.

Comunque al tuo secondo discorso. Parliamo di una squadra che da 5 anni di fila arriva in semifinale, dove hanno qualcosa come 12-13-14 trofei?

Uscire agli ottavi non potrebbe che fare bene a questa squadra e far capire a loro che hanno dei limiti


----------



## iceman. (6 Marzo 2013)

Il barsa e' in calo dall'anno scorso e credo che in molti l'abbiano capito...pure da loro. 
Tutte le cose belle o brutte che siano son destinate a finire....


----------



## Tobi (6 Marzo 2013)

Non so se avro la forza di guardarla, il cuore non reggerebbe. Mi sa.che vado a dormire.e.metto la.sveglia alle 22.40


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non so se avro la forza di guardarla, il cuore non reggerebbe. Mi sa.che vado a dormire.e.metto la.sveglia alle 22.40



Goditi la partita serenamente. Tanto non riusciresti a dormire.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Goditi la partita serenamente. Tanto non riusciresti a dormire.



Io l'anno scorso non guardai il secondo tempo dei quarti troppo nervoso e non guardai il ritorno troppo troppo nervoso.

Quest'anno invece tutto tranquillo, questo Milan non ha nulla da perdere abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita all'andata. Ma onestamente sarebbe scandaloso vedere il Milan fuori contro il barca dopo che a settembre era data da B? Beh no.. 

Se usciamo ci possiamo dedicare al terzo e secondo posto e l'anno possimo beh saremo una signora squadra con un po di esperienza nel gruppone. Se passiamo ci sarà una carica colletiva

Comunque vada grande milan


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io l'anno scorso non guardai il secondo tempo dei quarti troppo nervoso e non guardai il ritorno troppo troppo nervoso.
> 
> Quest'anno invece tutto tranquillo, questo Milan non ha nulla da perdere abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita all'andata. Ma onestamente sarebbe scandaloso vedere il Milan fuori contro il barca dopo che a settembre era data da B? Beh no..
> 
> ...



Concordo pienamente. Per come siamo partiti ora c'è solo da gioire e comunque sono molto fiducioso per il prossimo anno.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Ignazio Abate intervistato da Sky Sport 24: "Siamo partiti come sfavoriti in questa doppia sfida. All'andata siamo scesi in campo sapendo di non aver niente da perdere. Dobbiamo affrontare anche il ritorno con questa mentalità: sapere di non avere niente da perdere, perché loro sono una delle squadre favorite per la vittoria finale. Se andremo in campo così, allora aumentano le nostre percentuali di fare una buona gara. Se andiamo in campo paurosi le cose si possono complicare. Abbiamo visto come funzionano le cose in Champions: l'anno scorso abbiamo vinto 4-0 in casa contro l'Arsenal, siamo andati a Londra e il primo tempo eravamo 3-0 per loro. Bastava poco che Van Persie ci buttasse fuori. Martedì dovremo essere bravi a non accontentarci solo di difendere ma dobbiamo cercare di fare un gol".


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Marzo 2013)

martedi ore 9 e 25 si parte per barcellona


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

*Messi si vede già ai quarti di finale. *


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Marzo 2013)

Certo che sono davvero insopportabili


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2013)

Tra vincere qui o arrivare terzi...


----------



## Principe (7 Marzo 2013)

Di solito la supponenza si paga, boh vediamo


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Messi si vede già ai quarti di finale. *


assomiglia sinistramente alla foto fatta da Crujiff prima della finale di Atene 1994...


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Messi si vede già ai quarti di finale. *


Spero che i giocatori con la cresta facciano abbassare, metaforicamente parlando, la cresta agli avversari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

vediamo vediamo


----------



## Doctore (7 Marzo 2013)

ma il barca passa senza problemi


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2013)

Non hanno imparato nulla dalla Remuntada?
Bisogna dargli una lezione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra vincere qui o arrivare terzi...


Se devo essere onesto, preferisco andare più avanti in Champions possibile e magari avere qualche contraccolpo fisiologico in campionato. Già il fatto di avere la possibilità (molto ardua) di poter cacciare a pedate il Farsellona è un motivo di grande gioia per il sottoscritto. Se passiamo ancora da inosservati possiamo dire la nostra qualora riuscissimo a buttare fuori gli spagnoli e a beccare un turno abbordabile, altrimenti amen ci abbiam provato.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Marzo 2013)

se vincevamo 3-0 passavamo noi. 2-0 è ancora poco contro il Barça. Però possiamo farcela!

Io ci credo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se vincevamo 3-0 passavamo noi. 2-0 è ancora poco contro il Barça. Però possiamo farcela!
> 
> Io ci credo.



dobbiamo ripetere la stessa partita dell'andata e male che va possiamo perdere 1-0 e passiamo, ma se crediamo che il piu sia fatto facciamo un gravissimo errore


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se vincevamo 3-0 passavamo noi. 2-0 è ancora poco contro il Barça. Però possiamo farcela!
> 
> Io ci credo.



Ma guarda,ricordo ancora le parole di Seedorf dopo UTD-Milan 3-2 del 2007,dove disse che era meglio aver perso che pareggiato 2-2('na roba simile,non l'esatte parole).Loro sono ancora favoriti ma è una buona cosa che noi siamo ancora sul pezzo e non abbiamo un vantaggio sin troppo ampio.Vediamo che succede.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Col 3-0 questi sarebbero entrati come al solito cullati del risultato è nel DNA del Milan.. il 2-0 forse cullera di meno


----------



## DennyJersey (7 Marzo 2013)

Questa cosa della copertina presentata da Messi non si può veramente reggere.
Posso capire la faziosità, ma qui siamo ai limiti del ridicolo.
Ok che della scaramanzia se ti chiami messi te ne fotti, però siamo all'esasperazione qui.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Marzo 2013)

si deve passare a tutti i costi!!con un pò di fortuna con il sorteggio(il dio del calcio spero guardi giu) possiamo arrivare in semifinale...e sono soldi!!l'unico giocatore di cui non possiamo fare a meno è montolivo,per il resto abbiamo diverse scelte in ogni ruolo quindi spero che non subiremo troppa stanchezza nel caso di un passaggio del turno


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2013)

se segnano nei primi 10' è la volta che ci lascio le penne


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

Barcellona, Messi: "Tutto è iniziato col Milan, tutto finirà col Milan"


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barcellona, Messi: "Tutto è iniziato col Milan, tutto finirà col Milan"



Nel senso che escono?


----------



## Snake (7 Marzo 2013)

la reinkulada altro che remuntada, non hanno imparato nulla dalla semifinale con l'Inter


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se devo essere onesto, preferisco andare più avanti in Champions possibile e magari avere qualche contraccolpo fisiologico in campionato. Già il fatto di avere la possibilità (molto ardua) di poter cacciare a pedate il Farsellona è un motivo di grande gioia per il sottoscritto. Se passiamo ancora da inosservati possiamo dire la nostra qualora riuscissimo a buttare fuori gli spagnoli e a beccare un turno abbordabile, altrimenti amen ci abbiam provato.



Sicuro anche io, forse ho posto male la questione. Per me ci si potrebbe anche non iscrivere nel campionato, io vivo di champions, per cui l'obiettivo per me è arrivare terzi ogni anno, col campionato non me ne faccio nulla. E l'ho detto anche nel 2011, eh. Il problema è che alla 25esima giornata non ha ancora mollato nessuno, neanche la Fiorentina per dire, non mi aspettavo che reggesse tutto l'anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barcellona, Messi: "Tutto è iniziato col Milan, tutto finirà col Milan"


Stanno dando fiato alla bocca dal momento in cui c'è stato il fischio finale al San Siro. Non succede ma se succede...


----------



## pennyhill (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barcellona, Messi: "Tutto è iniziato col Milan, tutto finirà col Milan"



Ha ragione, vincendo la semifinale 2006 arrivò poi la prima champions di questo gruppo storico (Valdes, Puyol, Iniesta, Messi e Xavi anche se infortunati) Anche se lui credo intendesse dire altro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stanno dando fiato alla bocca dal momento in cui c'è stato il fischio finale al San Siro. Non succede ma se succede...



Eh no ma quanto porta male questa frase? Non ditela più vi prego!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

Per Messi passerà il Barcellona perciò eccolo con la copertina che ha disegnato per Mundo Deportivo: "Ai quarti" dovrebbe essere il titolo di apertura del numero che vorrebbe in edicola mercoledì mattina.
Vedi l'allegato 344


Sportmediaset


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Messi passerà il Barcellona perciò eccolo con la copertina che ha disegnato per Mundo Deportivo: "Ai quarti" dovrebbe essere il titolo di apertura del numero che vorrebbe in edicola mercoledì mattina.
> Vedi l'allegato 344
> 
> 
> Sportmediaset



Si autogufano, meglio cosi


----------



## Re Ricardo (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Messi passerà il Barcellona perciò eccolo con la copertina che ha disegnato per Mundo Deportivo: "Ai quarti" dovrebbe essere il titolo di apertura del numero che vorrebbe in edicola mercoledì mattina.
> Vedi l'allegato 344
> 
> 
> Sportmediaset


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

Va benissimo così, parlassero quanto vogliono


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Messi passerà il Barcellona perciò eccolo con la copertina che ha disegnato per Mundo Deportivo: "Ai quarti" dovrebbe essere il titolo di apertura del numero che vorrebbe in edicola mercoledì mattina.
> Vedi l'allegato 344
> 
> 
> Sportmediaset


Se passiamo noi le prese in giro si sprecheranno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2013)

Che sfigati.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Madò,spero per loro che non succeda l'imprevedibile,altrimenti li piglierò per il ciapet per anni.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si autogufano, meglio cosi



Se lo avesse fatto uno dei nostri sarebbe stato da cacciare.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Marzo 2013)

Sono molto moooolto scaramantico in questi casi ( nonostante non creda a queste cose ), e preferisco non dire ciò che penso fino in fondo. Dico solo che se dovessimo riuscire nell'impresa di eliminarli, si aprirebbero scenari interessanti e le chance aumenterebbero per tutte le squadre! Ma sarà durissima, loro daranno il 110% e sarà necessario segnare un gol se vogliamo avere delle speranze di passare il turno, ma in ogni caso penso che ne usciremo a testa altissima ! 

Mi fa ridere leggere certi di voi comunque, che prima della gara d'andata pregavano perché questo " strazio " finisse presto, ho addirittura letto qualcuno che non avrebbe fatto nemmeno scendere la squadra in campo per evitare una debacle clamorosa, e subito dopo il fischio finale gli stessi che criticavano, sono saliti sul carro dei vincitori acclamando a gran voce !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere leggere certi di voi comunque, che prima della gara d'andata pregavano perché questo " strazio " finisse presto, ho addirittura letto qualcuno che non avrebbe fatto nemmeno scendere la squadra in campo per evitare una debacle clamorosa, e subito dopo il fischio finale gli stessi che criticavano, sono saliti sul carro dei vincitori acclamando a gran voce !


Beh, viste le premesse era lecito tremare al solo pensiero di dover affrontare il Barça, lecito tanto quanto lo è stato salire sull'ormai famosissimo "carro dei vincitori" dopo una gara vinta magistralmente e non per caso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere leggere certi di voi comunque, che prima della gara d'andata pregavano perché questo " strazio " finisse presto, ho addirittura letto qualcuno che non avrebbe fatto nemmeno scendere la squadra in campo per evitare una debacle clamorosa, e subito dopo il fischio finale gli stessi che criticavano, sono saliti sul carro dei vincitori acclamando a gran voce !



quoto! fa ridere anche a me...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Barcellona, Puyol: "Vogliamo la rimonta, daremo tutto contro il Milan"


----------



## 2515 (8 Marzo 2013)

Messi è talmente sicuro di vincere.. Meglio così, li preferisco presuntuosi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barcellona, Puyol: "Vogliamo la rimonta, daremo tutto contro il Milan"


Ma ogni giorno si svegliano e chiamano i giornali per fare una dichiarazione spavalda ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Marzo 2013)

stanotte mi sono sognato il risultato


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> stanotte mi sono sognato il risultato



.....non ti azzardare a dirlo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

*Xavi è tornato ad allenarsi col gruppo
*

Ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco che con noi avrebbe recuperato


----------



## Doctore (8 Marzo 2013)

tanto con xavi o senza la situazione non cambia...rimangono i favoriti per il passaggio del turno.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2013)

Al Camp Nou hanno una media di tre gol a partita. Il campo è a loro totalmente congeniale. Passare nonostante l'andata rimarrà comunque un'impresa. Io non mi aspetto niente, nel senso che a prescindere da come andrà a finire io sono comunque soddisfatto. Abbiamo fatto sudare e messo in difficoltà per il passaggio del turno i migliori al mondo, quando tutti ci davano come vittima sacrificale. Se andiamo fuori dovrei arrabbiarmi? rimanere deluso? Assolutamente no, tutti sappiamo che gap c'è tra questo Milan e questo Barcellona. Enorme.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Al Camp Nou hanno una media di tre gol a partita. Il campo è a loro totalmente congeniale. Passare nonostante l'andata rimarrà comunque un'impresa. Io non mi aspetto niente, nel senso che a prescindere da come andrà a finire io sono comunque soddisfatto. Abbiamo fatto sudare e messo in difficoltà per il passaggio del turno i migliori al mondo, quando tutti ci davano come vittima sacrificale. Se andiamo fuori dovrei arrabbiarmi? rimanere deluso? Assolutamente no, tutti sappiamo che gap c'è tra questo Milan e questo Barcellona. Enorme.



Jino l'importante è giocare a testa alta. Se passiamo non rubiamo nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Ora sotto con il Barcellona ....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati
Abate Mexes Zapata Constant
Flamini Montolivo Ambrosini
Boateng Pazzini El Sharaawy

Dovremmo essere a posto anche fisicamente. Potremo anche perdere 4-0 ma va comunque un grandissimo grazie a questi ragazzi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Mexes Zapata Constant
> Flamini Montolivo Ambrosini
> Boateng Pazzini El Sharaawy
> ...



Dobbiamo crederci, sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Mexes Zapata Constant
> Flamini Montolivo Ambrosini
> Boateng Pazzini El Sharaawy
> ...



Perfetto. Niente da aggiungere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Marzo 2013)

Mexes e Pazzini in fortissimo dubbio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

dobbiamo cercare di fare un altra impresa...dai ragazzi


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mexes e Pazzini in fortissimo dubbio.



No,Mexes è uscito per precauzione e a Pazzini hanno voluto evitare guai seri.Comunque avrebbero fatto al max 1 ora.Dovrebbero esserci entrambi per martedì.Comunque hanno riposato il Boa,Abate,Ambro,Pazzini e Mexes hanno giocato solo nella prima parte,Elsha ha fatto meno di 65 minuti.Direi che gran parte della formazza titolare di Barcellona s'è riposata.


----------



## Harvey (8 Marzo 2013)

Mexes ha detto Allegri che è un indurimento al flessore, ergo non ci sarà quasi sicuramente.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Su Sky uno speciale su Barcellona-Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Mexes ha detto Allegri che è un indurimento al flessore, ergo non ci sarà quasi sicuramente.



Milan Channel dice che Mexes sta benissimo e non è in dubbio una sua presenza a Barcellona.


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2013)

Andiamo a mettere i chiodi sulla bara


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Raga dovrebbero recuperare tutti per martedì,è una partita importante,ci saranno anche con mezza coscia e poi non si può reggere sto pessimismo leopardiano fino a martedì sera.
[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] intervieni tu,diffondi l'ottimismo.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga dovrebbero recuperare tutti per martedì,è una partita importante,ci saranno anche con mezza coscia e poi non si può reggere sto pessimismo leopardiano fino a martedì sera.
> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] intervieni tu,diffondi l'ottimismo.



I nostri amici, caro [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION], sono pessimisti solo per mettere le mani avanti ed evitarsi delusioni. Noi che non ci facciamo problemi ci esponiamo e guardiamo fiduciosi ad ogni partita. Con il Barcellona non è mai facile ma sono queste le gare che danno un senso ad una stagione, si vince e si perde ma l'importante è farsi onore. Forza Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I nostri amici, caro [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION], sono pessimisti solo per mettere le mani avanti ed evitarsi delusioni. Noi che non ci facciamo problemi ci esponiamo e guardiamo fiduciosi ad ogni partita. Con il Barcellona non è mai facile ma sono queste le gare che danno un senso ad una stagione, si vince e si perde ma l'importante è farsi onore. Forza Milan.



Quoto tutto.Grande Bluetto


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

Con la Lazio ci sono andato vicino (2-0 avevo detto), con il Genoa ho preso il risultato, con il barsà dico che il Milan vincerà anche al Camp Nou, 1-2.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con la Lazio ci sono andato vicino (2-0 avevo detto), con il Genoa ho preso il risultato, con il barsà dico che il Milan vincerà anche al Camp Nou, 1-2.



A me basta anche un 3-1 blaugrana. 

Comunque quando si riallena il Milan???Domani???


----------



## folletto (9 Marzo 2013)

Fondamentale entrare in campo non pensando neanche per un attimo di essere avanti di due gol, dobbiamo solo giocarcela, dare il 100% e cercare di sfruttare le occasioni che avremo, come all'andata. Sarà dura, anzi probabilmente durissima ma ci vuole il Milan che si è visto dal 2° tempo di Napoli in poi (più o meno)


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Fondamentale entrare in campo non pensando neanche per un attimo di essere avanti di due gol, dobbiamo solo giocarcela, dare il 100% e cercare di sfruttare le occasioni che avremo, come all'andata. Sarà dura, anzi probabilmente durissima ma ci vuole il Milan che si è visto dal 2° tempo di Napoli in poi (più o meno)



Bisogna segnare altrimenti è nera come la notte,aldilà dell'ottimismo e pessimismo che è in noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Condizioni di pazzini e mexes? O si va al camp nou con yepes e ROBINHO


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Condizioni di pazzini e mexes? O si va al camp nou con yepes e ROBINHO



Mexes credo ce la faccia,è uscito in via precauzionale.Il Pazzo ha subito una bella botta,spero recuperi,c'è il tempo per farlo.Comunque vedremo le condizioni di tutti nei prossimi allenamenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo la Gazza Pazzini rischia di aver subito una microfrattura nello scontro con Portanova.Nel caso tale tesi venga confermato,Giampaolo salterebbe Barcellona e non solo.S'attendono news sul caso.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

Per il campionato abbiamo Balo ma per il Barça saremmo costretti a giocare con Niang al suo posto.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Quindi senza Pazzini potremo giocare così:
Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
Flamini-Ambro-Monto
Boa-Niang-Elsha


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Mexes Zapata Constant
> Flamini *Ambrosini Montolivo*
> Boateng Pazzini El Sharaawy
> ...



gioca in mezzo sicuro il Cap


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Portanova da radiare subito... ieri tutti quelli del genova sono entrati per far male. Se quell'arbitro faceva fioccare rossi... che schifo

Comunque Niang non gioca ragà dal primo, ieri era chiaramente scoppiato non puo fare 90 figuriamoci se è in condizioni per il barca.
Gredo che fara giocare robinho pieta 
A sto punto dentro muntari e parcheggiamo l'autubus davanti alla porta


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Portanova da radiare subito... ieri tutti quelli del genova sono entrati per far male. Se quell'arbitro faceva fioccare rossi... che schifo
> 
> Comunque Niang non gioca ragà dal primo, ieri era chiaramente scoppiato non puo fare 90 figuriamoci se è in condizioni per il barca.
> Gredo che fara giocare robinho pieta
> A sto punto dentro muntari e parcheggiamo l'autubus davanti alla porta



Tifo'o dobbiamo fare almeno un gol per passare,è d'obbligo,quindi dentro le 3 punte,con Niang e Binho(ahinoi)che devono alternarsi.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

A sto punto spero nella giustizia del deportivo, abbiamo regalato la semifinale nel 2005 magari oggi rompessero qualcuno a quelli del farca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o dobbiamo fare almeno un gol per passare,è d'obbligo,quindi dentro le 3 punte,con Niang e Binho(ahinoi)che devono alternarsi.



no dai a questo punto meglio Bojan...giocherà per la prima volta contro la sua ex squadra e ce la metterà tutta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> gioca in mezzo sicuro il Cap


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Comunque il Boa potrebbe fare anche il falso nueve,con NIang ed Elsha alle spalle.


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo fare gol e mettiamo prima punta uno che non riesce più a tenere un pallone e che davanti alla porta diventa un kicker di football? Per carità.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare gol e mettiamo prima punta uno che non riesce più a tenere un pallone e che davanti alla porta diventa un kicker di football? Per carità.



E chi dovremo mettere???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Che rottura, perdiamo il nostro attaccante più in forma a causa di un macellaio.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2013)

*Xavi salta la Liga ma contro il Milan dovrebbe giocare*


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Ma Xavi non era quello che doveva stare fuori? ahahah contro di noi recuperano tutti in extremis pazzesco


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Xavi non era quello che doveva stare fuori? ahahah contro di noi recuperano tutti in extremis pazzesco



No Xavi si è detto subito che era probabile un suo recupero, non era una cosa grave.


----------



## prd7 (9 Marzo 2013)

Contro il milan tutti fanno recuperi in extremis.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque il Boa potrebbe fare anche il falso nueve,con NIang ed Elsha alle spalle.



E' vero, piuttosto che far giocare Bojan preferirei vedere il Boa come falso nove. Ma aspettiamo e vediamo se Pazzini recupera!


----------



## prd7 (9 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me possiamo fare molto bene. E' difficile perdere con 3 gol di scarto... secondo me segniamo. Dobbiamo creare tattiche anche su palle da fermo.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Marzo 2013)

Perchè non paghiamo anche noi quelli del Deportivo per massacrare di botte il Barça  tanto son ultimi strascicati...


----------



## prd7 (9 Marzo 2013)

Comunque non dobbiamo assolutamente rischiare di restare in 10... altrimenti è finita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2013)

Io faccio già un applauso adesso, indipendentemente dal risultato. Anche se dovesse finire 10-0 per loro.

Sono solo due le cose che mi darebbero mortalmente fastidio:

- Aiuti arbitrali al Barca.
- Perdere 2-0 e uscire ai rigori.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Ignazio Abate su Bacellona-Milan: "I favoriti sono loro. Se abbiamo ottenuto quel risultato all'andata è perché siamo andati in campo spensierati. Dovremo essere bravi a star tranquilli, dovremo essere sereni. Se ci facciamo mangiare dalla tensione sarà dura".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ignazio Abate su Bacellona-Milan: "I favoriti sono loro. Se abbiamo ottenuto quel risultato all'andata è perché siamo andati in campo spensierati. Dovremo essere bravi a star tranquilli, dovremo essere sereni. Se ci facciamo mangiare dalla tensione sarà dura".



concordo al 100% bravo Ignazio


----------



## MisterBet (9 Marzo 2013)

Leggo di un Mexes out al 99.9%...sarebbero ....amari...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Daje!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MisterBet ha scritto:


> Leggo di un Mexes out al 99.9%...sarebbero ....amari...



E' in dubbio,però può recuperare,almeno da quello che lento e sento in giro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Marzo 2013)

I famosi recuperi fisici al Milan.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Marzo 2013)

se ci penso mi si contorce lo stomaco dalla tensione


----------



## prd7 (9 Marzo 2013)

Peccato non poter essere a Barcellona, sarei voluto tanto andare ma sono lì il 22 marzo. In caso passassimo mi presenterò al camp nou vestito rossonero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Marzo 2013)

Gli esami del pazzo hanno escluso microftatture...

Giocherà dai.


----------



## Milangirl (9 Marzo 2013)

speriamo!!! certo che siamo proprio sfortunati, già dobbiamo andare laggiu' nella tana del lupo...saranno anche in crisi ma sono sempre da temere!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Chi gioca al posto di mexes? Yepes? Pieta


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Barça, Xavi: "All'andata risultato ingiusto, Milan solo fortunato. Ce la faremo"

Il centrocampista del Barcellona Xavi, dalle pagine del Mundo Deportivo: "Dobbiamo cercare di fare gol nei primi 15-20 minuti per rimetterci in gioco. Sono abbastanza ottimista, nonostante il 2-0 subito all’andata e il fatto che si tratti di una squadra italiana, competitiva e che si sa chiudere. Dobbiamo cercare di aprire il campo e muoverci in attacco. Tutto il contrario di quello che abbiamo fatto a San Siro" e sul match dell’andata:* "Un risultato ingiusto, doveva finire 0-0. Loro non hanno mai attaccato e hanno avuto fortuna in quelle due giocate isolate. Ciononostante, ce la faremo".*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barça, Xavi: "All'andata risultato ingiusto, Milan solo fortunato. Ce la faremo"
> 
> Il centrocampista del Barcellona Xavi, dalle pagine del Mundo Deportivo: "Dobbiamo cercare di fare gol nei primi 15-20 minuti per rimetterci in gioco. Sono abbastanza ottimista, nonostante il 2-0 subito all’andata e il fatto che si tratti di una squadra italiana, competitiva e che si sa chiudere. Dobbiamo cercare di aprire il campo e muoverci in attacco. Tutto il contrario di quello che abbiamo fatto a San Siro" e sul match dell’andata:* "Un risultato ingiusto, doveva finire 0-0. Loro non hanno mai attaccato e hanno avuto fortuna in quelle due giocate isolate. Ciononostante, ce la faremo".*



Ma con che coraggio parla? Ma che dichiarazione del porcospino.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barça, Xavi: "All'andata risultato ingiusto, Milan solo fortunato. Ce la faremo"
> 
> Il centrocampista del Barcellona Xavi, dalle pagine del Mundo Deportivo: "Dobbiamo cercare di fare gol nei primi 15-20 minuti per rimetterci in gioco. Sono abbastanza ottimista, nonostante il 2-0 subito all’andata e il fatto che si tratti di una squadra italiana, competitiva e che si sa chiudere. Dobbiamo cercare di aprire il campo e muoverci in attacco. Tutto il contrario di quello che abbiamo fatto a San Siro" e sul match dell’andata:* "Un risultato ingiusto, doveva finire 0-0. Loro non hanno mai attaccato e hanno avuto fortuna in quelle due giocate isolate. Ciononostante, ce la faremo".*



Questo è un delirio vero e proprio

Non sopporto il Barcellona quasi quasi sono pari alla rube. Odioso se martedi succede godro per tutta la notte


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2013)

Sono senza vergogna


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barça, Xavi: "All'andata risultato ingiusto, Milan solo fortunato. Ce la faremo"
> 
> Il centrocampista del Barcellona Xavi, dalle pagine del Mundo Deportivo: "Dobbiamo cercare di fare gol nei primi 15-20 minuti per rimetterci in gioco. Sono abbastanza ottimista, nonostante il 2-0 subito all’andata e il fatto che si tratti di una squadra italiana, competitiva e che si sa chiudere. Dobbiamo cercare di aprire il campo e muoverci in attacco. Tutto il contrario di quello che abbiamo fatto a San Siro" e sul match dell’andata:* "Un risultato ingiusto, doveva finire 0-0. Loro non hanno mai attaccato e hanno avuto fortuna in quelle due giocate isolate. Ciononostante, ce la faremo".*



come rosica  non ha menzionato il terreno di gioco forse si stanno evolvendo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

ma se hanno fatto solo un tiro in porta...odiosi


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Marzo 2013)

Il famoso stile Barça. E' una squadra che dal punto di vista morale mi sta deludendo e non poco.


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

La formazione del barsà di questa sera 

Pinto; Alves, Mascherano,Puyol, Adriano; Song, Fàbregas, Thiago; Villa, Alexis y Tello


----------



## Tobi (9 Marzo 2013)

negare i meriti che spettarono in quella partita al Milan è antisportivo.
Piuttosto si faccino un'esame di coscienza questi sbruffoni che in 90 minuti non sono riusciti a far un tiro in porta al Milan europeo probabilemente piu debole dell'era Berlusconi, Quando godrei se riuscissimo ad eliminarli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La formazione del barsà di questa sera
> 
> Pinto; Alves, Mascherano,Puyol, Adriano; Song, Fàbregas, Thiago; Villa, Alexis y Tello



tutte riserve...spero che si spacca Villa...lo temo tantissimo


----------



## Tobi (9 Marzo 2013)

la cosa curiosa è che tutti i nostri hanno detto che andremo li per fare segnare, secondo me faremo una super barricata


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Lo avevo detto, il Barcellona non sarà mai grande squadra. Hanno un modo di fare che non è di grande CLUB.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)

sono molto teso. non vedo l'ora. Sarà un partitone.


----------



## Canonista (9 Marzo 2013)

Quanto vorrei essere in campo solo per spaccare le cosse ad un blaugrana


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Marzo 2013)

Ho avuto un pò di tempo da buttare, lo posto ora che è ancora visibile, probabilmente tra qualche minuto già non lo sarà più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ho avuto un pò di tempo da buttare, lo posto ora che è ancora visibile, probabilmente tra qualche minuto già non lo sarà più.



Gran bel video complimenti!


----------



## franko1986 (10 Marzo 2013)

Passare questo turno significherebbe tante cose per questa squadra.

Potrebbe essere un punto di partenza per il futuro importante, indipendentemente dal resto della competizione.

Non passare non cambierebbe l'enorme potenziale che ha questa squadra, però sarebbe come lasciare un capolavoro incompleto.

Forza Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

*Per la Gazza,Pazzini è out al 99.99%.Al suo posto dovrebbe esserci Niang.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Lo sapevo le nostre contusioni si tramutano sempre in qualcosa di piu, gente si fa molto piu male e dopo tre giorni e gia in campo va beh,tanto in sta partita non ci credo quindi no ncambia molto.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Beh però era meglio averlo,è utile a far salire la squadra.Vediamo un po'.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazza,Pazzini è out al 99.99%.Al suo posto dovrebbe esserci Niang.*


Portanova.......


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Portanova pagato dal barca


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Portanova pagato dal barca



Portanova è un cervo tutto l'anno.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Portanova è un cervo tutto l'anno.


Dovrebbero radiarlo dal calcio, manco a rugby entrano cosi


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero radiarlo dal calcio, manco a rugby entrano cosi



Se gli auguro la rottura dei legamenti faccio qualcosa di male?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Quindi davanti si giocherà così:

Boa-Niang-Elsha


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo almeno segnare un gol. Niang ed EL nelle ripartenze possono davvero fale male. Inutile dire che sarà un 4-6-0


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

José Manuel Pinto portiere del Barcellona: "Sono molto contento, la squadra ha recuperato la giusta motivazione e fiducia. La vittoria è importante per il morale della squadra e la tifoseria in generale. Tutti dovevamo rimetterci sulla strada giusta, assieme”. "È sempre importante vincere, in ogni partita. Vogliamo chiudere il discorso legato alla conquista della Liga il prima possibile. *Ora abbiamo voglia di vincere martedì".*


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Una cosa comunque. Loro sono messi male mentalmente, nel senso che sono spaventati hanno la pressione addosso, sanno che uscire agli ottavi contro questi che a settembre stavano in b, sarebbe una vergogna. Sono ossesionati da questa partita

Il Milan? Beh no, noi non abbiamo nulla da perdere giocheremo con la mente sgobra e per questo che il Camp Nou non spaventerà il Milan. Se passiamo avremo fatto qualcosa di importantissimo, altrimenti è uno scandalo essere usciti controil Barca? No abbiamo vinto a casa nostra senza farli tirare un tiro in porta e mi va benissimo.

Comunque vada. Forza Milan. Qualsiasi risultato sarà alle 22.45 di materdi. Sono fiero di tifare questi colori


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una cosa comunque. Loro sono messi male mentalmente, nel senso che sono spaventati hanno la pressione addosso, sanno che uscire agli ottavi contro questi che a settembre stavano in b, sarebbe una vergogna. Sono ossesionati da questa partita
> 
> Il Milan? Beh no, noi non abbiamo nulla da perdere giocheremo con la mente sgobra e per questo che il Camp Nou non spaventerà il Milan. Se passiamo avremo fatto qualcosa di importantissimo, altrimenti è uno scandalo essere usciti controil Barca? No abbiamo vinto a casa nostra senza farli tirare un tiro in porta e mi va benissimo.
> 
> Comunque vada. Forza Milan. Qualsiasi risultato sarà alle 22.45 di materdi. Sono fiero di tifare questi colori




Così mi piaci Tifo'o


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini è un bene che non giochi martedi, perchè non sarebbe servito a nulla. Il gol al Barça puoi farlo solo con le ripartenze e in tal senso serve più un Niang che un Pazzini.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una cosa comunque. Loro sono messi male mentalmente, nel senso che sono spaventati hanno la pressione addosso, sanno che uscire agli ottavi contro questi che a settembre stavano in b, sarebbe una vergogna. Sono ossesionati da questa partita
> 
> Il Milan? Beh no, noi non abbiamo nulla da perdere giocheremo con la mente sgobra e per questo che il Camp Nou non spaventerà il Milan. Se passiamo avremo fatto qualcosa di importantissimo, altrimenti è uno scandalo essere usciti controil Barca? No abbiamo vinto a casa nostra senza farli tirare un tiro in porta e mi va benissimo.
> 
> Comunque vada. Forza Milan. Qualsiasi risultato sarà alle 22.45 di materdi. Sono fiero di tifare questi colori



così va bene tifo'o basta co sto pessimismo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una cosa comunque. Loro sono messi male mentalmente, nel senso che sono spaventati hanno la pressione addosso, sanno che uscire agli ottavi contro questi che a settembre stavano in b, sarebbe una vergogna. Sono ossesionati da questa partita
> 
> Il Milan? Beh no, noi non abbiamo nulla da perdere giocheremo con la mente sgobra e per questo che il Camp Nou non spaventerà il Milan. Se passiamo avremo fatto qualcosa di importantissimo, altrimenti è uno scandalo essere usciti controil Barca? No abbiamo vinto a casa nostra senza farli tirare un tiro in porta e mi va benissimo.
> 
> Comunque vada. Forza Milan. Qualsiasi risultato sarà alle 22.45 di materdi. Sono fiero di tifare questi colori



Ah,finalmente un Tifo'o che piace a noi ottimisti.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Mai stato pessimista


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mai stato pessimista



...diciamo cauto?


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2013)

designato il direttore di gara: sara' l'ungherese Kassai arbitro della finale di Wembley vinta dagli spagnoli contro lo United,ero convintissimo toccasse a Proenca


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> designato il direttore di gara: sara' l'ungherese Kassai arbitro della finale di Wembley vinta dagli spagnoli contro lo United,ero convintissimo toccasse a Proenca



Speriamo bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Alexis Sanchez ha dichiarato: "Sono contento di aver giocato stasera. Vincere era importante, come *è importante ora vincere la partita di martedì contro il Milan.* I due Clásicos persi ci hanno un po' afflitto negativamente, ma siamo un gruppo forte ed abbiamo già superato la delusione. Messi? Oggi è stato impressionante, come sempre".


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Sportmediaset riporta che in occasione della gara contro il Milan il Camp Nou sarà quasi completamente "tinteggiato" da cartoline con i colori del Barcellona e dalla bandiera catalana:
Vedi l'allegato 369


----------



## peppe75 (10 Marzo 2013)

e che ne parliamo a fare.....è un'attesa lunga lunga...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

A quanto è quotato il rigore e/o espulsione?


----------



## BB7 (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato il rigore e/o espulsione?



Probabilmente non sono nemmeno quotati


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

notizia flash sportmediaset

*Pazzini non convocato per la partita contro il Barcellona.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;142705 ha scritto:


> notizia flash sportmediaset
> 
> *Pazzini non convocato per la partita contro il Barcellona.*



Ahia.
Giocherà Niang punta,verosimilmente.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

E Mexes???Ho letto sulla Gazza che dovrebbe recuperare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ahia.
> Giocherà Niang punta,verosimilmente.



Meglio, Pazzini non sarebbe servito a nulla in questa partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Tutti l'importante no Robinho


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tutti l'importante no Robinho



Binho va in panchina,non ha i 90 minuti nelle gambe,ma neanche i 20-25,quindi NO problem.Tifo'o Mexes ha recuperato???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Male male, voglio confidare in M'Baye però, che è dotato dello spirito di sacrificio necessario per affrontare questa sfida.
Verosimilmente, quindi, la formazza sarà:
Abbiati
Abate Mexes Zapata Constant
Flamini Ambrosini Montolivo
Boateng Niang El Sharaawy
In contropiede possiamo fargli molto male.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Binho va in panchina,non ha i 90 minuti nelle gambe,ma neanche i 20-25,quindi NO problem.Tifo'o Mexes ha recuperato???



Vabbe ma dipendera dal risultato chiaro che se mancano 20 minuti e siamo sotto di 3 a 0 robinho entrera. Se siamo all 70 esimo 2-1 mettera muntari.

Mexes non lo so. Se non recupera si gioca con ypese? madò


----------



## Principe (10 Marzo 2013)

Per questa partita conta di più mexes che Pazzini e cmq Niang e' in grado di dar fastidio al barca...... È giocando prima punta avrà un po' meno da correre e sarà più lucido in attacco inoltre allegri avrà 3 giorni per spiegargli come si dovrà muovere, insomma mai dire mai tanto sta partita e' tt una impresa in generale , nn sbagliamoci anche con il vantaggio sono i favoritissimi ma proprio favoritissimi


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

*Ufficiale: Pazzini non convocato. C'è Mexes*


----------



## Harvey (10 Marzo 2013)

Comunicato ufficiale sul sito:

*Da ulteriori approfondimenti clinici e strumentali è emersa un'importante contusione ossea e muscolare ed una micro infrazione alla testa del perone della gamba destra.*


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Pazzini non convocato. C'è Mexes*



Almeno c'è Philippe,è già tanto vedendo la nostra sfiga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

vabbè menomale che c'è Mexes


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Marzo 2013)

L'aspetto determinante sarà mantenere la concentrazione.
L'anno senza scorso senza quel grossolano errore di Mexes al Camp nou, saremmo probabilemnte passati. 
Passare indenni il primo tempo o riuscire a segnare un gol vorrebbe dirè mettere un piede e mezzo nei quarti.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Ho paura che giocherà Robinho per non dare punti di riferimento


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Marzo 2013)

Non credo


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ho paura che giocherà Robinho per non dare punti di riferimento


Non credo proprio, dai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2013)

Secondo voi chi giocherà punta ? Per me Boateng con Niang largo, come a S.Siro dopo l'uscita di Pazzini


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Siamo a -2 dal secondo posto... male che vada ci guadagnamo comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> L'aspetto determinante sarà mantenere la concentrazione.
> L'anno senza scorso senza quel grossolano errore di Mexes al Camp nou, saremmo probabilemnte passati.



non tanto quello, perchè poi avevamo pareggiato (pure Nesta l'aveva detto in un intervista), quello che non mi va giù è stato il secondo rigore...arbitro e Puyol maledetti


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo voi chi giocherà punta ? Per me Boateng con Niang largo, come a S.Siro dopo l'uscita di Pazzini


Secondo me si altreneranno loro due, in base alla situazione e dal come si evolverà la partita.
Peccato, perché io Niang l'avrei visto molto bene se inserito a partita in corso, anche se magari non dall'80esimo come all'andata.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Marzo 2013)

forse non ricordo bene ma non era il 2-1? 
comunque ci metterei anche la leggerezza di nesta, ok era prima del fischio ma poteva stare piu' buono, l'arbitro non apsettava altro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2013)

Se Antonini non avesse passato la palla a messi non sarebbe successo nulla dopo l'errore di phil


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> forse non ricordo bene ma non era il 2-1?
> comunque ci metterei anche la leggerezza di nesta, ok era prima del fischio ma poteva stare piu' buono, l'arbitro non apsettava altro.



quello era fallo da ostruzione di puyol, non fallo di nesta.

Comunque spero in un gol, all'andata dopo il primo ci siamo liberati. Sarebbe lo stesso effetto che ha avuto su Rocky nel quarto film contro Drago quando lo ferisce al volto.XD


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2013)

Per passare siamo obbligati a fare un gol, perchè loro due reti ce le fanno di sicuro.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> quello era fallo da ostruzione di puyol, non fallo di nesta.
> 
> Comunque spero in un gol, all'andata dopo il primo ci siamo liberati. Sarebbe lo stesso effetto che ha avuto su Rocky nel quarto film contro Drago quando lo ferisce al volto.XD



Spinse molto pure Nesta e doveva star particolarmente buono, perciò la considero una leggerezza, si sapeva che non si aspettava altro dopo il rigore non dato a S.Siro per loro. ma insomma poco importa, roba passata.

Comunque un gol vorrebbe dire al 95% passare quindi di certo ci vorrebbe quello, ma io mi accontenterei pure dello 0-0 al 60'


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Ma io mi chiedo come hanno fatto i cessi del Celtic ha perdere solo al 90 esimo al Camp Nou?

Bah. Comunque solo io mi sento tranquillo ed assolutamente "menefreghista" di sta partita?


----------



## jaws (10 Marzo 2013)

spero di si


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo come hanno fatto i cessi del Celtic ha perdere solo al 90 esimo al Camp Nou?



e a vincere pure nel ritorno


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Marzo 2013)

Io sono in ansia, non dico niente perché sono estremamente scaramantico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> forse non ricordo bene ma non era il 2-1?
> comunque ci metterei anche la leggerezza di nesta, ok era prima del fischio ma poteva stare piu' buono, l'arbitro non apsettava altro.


non quello era l'1-0
sull'altro era fallo di Puyol...la deve pagare


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

*Pique " 3-0 contro il Milan per tito"*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

che rabbia che mettono, vabbè che è normale sperare nella vittoria, ma solo loro fanno così...nell'altro grande incontro Manchester-Real non ho sentito nessun giocatore dire "passiamo noi"


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah. Comunque solo io mi sento tranquillo ed assolutamente "menefreghista" di sta partita?



anche io, ma non perchè credo di passare anzi ( non so se il tuo sono tranquillo intendi quello), ma perchè comunque vada io sono contenta, non avrei scommesso niente per me vincere contro il Barca all'andata e stata tanta roba.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;143153 ha scritto:


> anche io, ma non perchè credo di passare anzi ( non so se il tuo sono tranquillo intendi quello), ma perchè comunque vada io sono contenta, non avrei scommesso niente per me vincere contro il Barca all'andata e stata tanta roba.



Ma appunto e ti diro. Dobbiamo scegliere se andare in Champions League l'anno prossimo ( dove avremo una squadra più competitiva) oppure andare ai quarti quest'anno e rischiare il rischio di perdere il pass per l'anno prossimo. Un quarto di finale che non porta nulla perche puoi uscire dopo. Fosse stato un quarto dove ti giochi la semifinale un conto ma un ottavo?
Dunque comunque vada, va bene lo stesso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma appunto e ti diro. Dobbiamo scegliere se andare in Champions League l'anno prossimo ( dove avremo una squadra più competitiva) oppure andare ai quarti quest'anno e rischiare il rischio di perdere il pass per l'anno prossimo. Un quarto di finale che non porta nulla perche puoi uscire dopo. Fosse stato un quarto dove ti giochi la semifinale un conto ma un ottavo?
> Dunque comunque vada, va bene lo stesso



eh ma ai quarti puoi beccare pure Porto-Shalke e PSG...non per forza Bayern-Real-Borussia-Juve


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

*Dani Alves:"Non metto la mano sul fuoco per la rimonta, ma il corpo intero".*


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;143249 ha scritto:


> *Dani Alves:"Non metto la mano sul fuoco per la rimonta, ma il corpo intero".*



....mi auguro che muoia tra le fiamme....


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma appunto e ti diro. Dobbiamo scegliere se andare in Champions League l'anno prossimo ( dove avremo una squadra più competitiva) oppure andare ai quarti quest'anno e rischiare il rischio di perdere il pass per l'anno prossimo. Un quarto di finale che non porta nulla perche puoi uscire dopo. Fosse stato un quarto dove ti giochi la semifinale un conto ma un ottavo?
> Dunque comunque vada, va bene lo stesso



la penso esattamente come te, difatti non la sento sta partita perchè come hai detto te qualsiasi sia il risultato andrà bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....mi auguro che muoia tra le fiamme....



ma loool quanto li odio  premetto che mi piace seguire il Barca e lo tifo ma quando fanno cosi sono odiosi a dir poco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma appunto e ti diro. Dobbiamo scegliere se andare in Champions League l'anno prossimo ( dove avremo una squadra più competitiva) oppure andare ai quarti quest'anno e rischiare il rischio di perdere il pass per l'anno prossimo. Un quarto di finale che non porta nulla perche puoi uscire dopo. Fosse stato un quarto dove ti giochi la semifinale un conto ma un ottavo?
> Dunque comunque vada, va bene lo stesso


Dove sta scritto che se andiamo avanti in CL perdiamo il terzo posto e viceversa ?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma appunto e ti diro. Dobbiamo scegliere se andare in Champions League l'anno prossimo ( dove avremo una squadra più competitiva) oppure andare ai quarti quest'anno e rischiare il rischio di perdere il pass per l'anno prossimo. Un quarto di finale che non porta nulla perche puoi uscire dopo. Fosse stato un quarto dove ti giochi la semifinale un conto ma un ottavo?
> Dunque comunque vada, va bene lo stesso



Ora pensiamo a passare martedì, troppi calcoli non portano a nulla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....mi auguro che muoia tra le fiamme....



Blu! Tu che dici queste cose?! Mi fai commuovere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....mi auguro che muoia tra le fiamme....


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Blu! Tu che dici queste cose?! Mi fai commuovere



Darren, non sopporto la spocchia del Barcellona. Nel 1994 il loro tecnico Cruijff se ne dava di arie e sappiamo come finì.....Certo era un altro Milan ma ci vuole sempre rispetto.


----------



## Ale (10 Marzo 2013)

Barcellona, D.Alves: "La rimonta? Non metto la mano sul fuoco ma tutto il corpo"


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, non sopporto la spocchia del Barcellona. Nel 1994 il loro tecnico Cruijff se ne dava di arie e sappiamo come finì.....Certo era un altro Milan ma ci vuole sempre rispetto.



Sono d'accordo con te... Comunque battuta eroica!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te... Comunque battuta eroica!




...il Barcellona ha molti campioni ma nessuno stile e senza stile anche se vinci non sei una società da ammirare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...il Barcellona ha molti campioni ma nessuno stile e senza stile anche se vinci non sei una società da ammirare.



Il bello è che si spacciano per ambasciatori del calcio e del fair play


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Marzo 2013)

...buttarli fuori sarebbe una grande soddisfazione.Indipendentemente dal risultato sono davvero orgoglioso della squadra che ho visto in questi ultimi mesi,spero in una grande partita martedi cosi da coronare la grande serata di san siro....forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il bello è che si spacciano per ambasciatori del calcio e del fair play



.....facile essere gentili e corretti quando si vince, la loro vera faccia esce quando perdono.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Marzo 2013)

Ma che dovrebbero dire quelli del barsà?  Sicuramente sono un minimo troppo sicuri, ma non pretenderete che dicano cose del tipo _servirà un miracolo, siamo praticamente fuori, peccato_


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....facile essere gentili e corretti quando si vince, la loro vera faccia esce quando perdono.



Sono già teso per martedì! Speriamo bene!


----------



## 2515 (11 Marzo 2013)

Io li preferisco così convinti di passare, è meglio l'avversario certo di vincere a quello pronto a combattere. Se superiamo i primi 45 minuti senza prendere gol ce la potremo fare, altrimenti sarà a dir poco durissima. Dobbiamo fargli male, come su Rocky 4, per acquisire fiducia e capire che sono umani e non alieni. Così è accaduto da noi, così deve accadere da loro. Attenzione e concentrazione prima di tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono già teso per martedì! Speriamo bene!




Tranquillo Darren.


----------



## Ale (11 Marzo 2013)

e meno male si gioca di martedi.. era da parecchio che non sentivo la partita cosi..


----------



## Hammer (11 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....mi auguro che muoia tra le fiamme....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Se passiamo, vinciamo sicuro la Champions.


----------



## neversayconte (11 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi, non giriamoci attorno: per me basta un maledetto gol per passare. Va bene pure un autogol

E loro, dietro, lasciano spesso i difensori 1 contro 1 o 2 contro 1


----------



## DannySa (11 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....mi auguro che muoia tra le fiamme....



Blu perde le staffe


----------



## folletto (11 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, non sopporto la spocchia del Barcellona. Nel 1994 il loro tecnico Cruijff se ne dava di arie e sappiamo come finì.....Certo era un altro Milan ma ci vuole sempre rispetto.



Che spettacolo quella sera, con Capello che sul 4 a 0 incitava i ragazzi a continuare ad attaccare. Godimento estremo e TOTALE

Martedì non posso vederla, beh spero di perdremi un altro godimento memorabile........forza ragazzi forzaaaaa


----------



## 2515 (11 Marzo 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo quella sera, con Capello che sul 4 a 0 incitava i ragazzi a continuare ad attaccare. Godimento estremo e TOTALE
> 
> Martedì non posso vederla, beh spero di perdremi un altro godimento memorabile........forza ragazzi forzaaaaa



"Massaro! 2-0 e Cruijff ha perso molta della sua baldanza della vigilia!"


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2013)

sono abbastanza sereno, ma guai a sottovalutarli. Io dico che con il giusto atteggiamento e u po' di fortuna non solo possiamo passare, ma possiamo addirittura batterli in casa


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Marzo 2013)

l'ideale sarebbe una partenza sprint nei primissimi minuti, fino al decimo, provando subito a segnare, poi fortino, ma dobbiamo evitare di stare tutti troppo attaccati in area, perchè lì il pallone in un modo o nell'altro poi passa, e c'è più rischio di falli

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> "Massaro! 2-0 e Cruijff ha perso molta della sua baldanza della vigilia!"



_"minghia, un gol fantastico di savicevic"_ non ero neanche nato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2013)

anche io sono abbastanza tranquillo...solo adesso mi sta venendo un po' di adrenalina


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2013)

Sono già in tensione totale


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2013)

*Galliani su Mexes:"Si decide questa sera. De Sciglio centrale? E' un giocatore straordinario sia a destra che al centro".*


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2013)

Il Barça ha un solo dubbio, e riguarda l'attacco: *Villa è favorito su Sanchez* e dovrebbe giocare insieme a Messi e Pedro. A centrocampo Iniesta, Busquets e Xavi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Mexes:"Si decide questa sera. De Sciglio centrale? E' un giocatore straordinario sia a destra che al centro".*



no dai De Sciglio centrale contro il Barca no...non è pronto
Mexes ce la deve fare


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Marzo 2013)

Io la sento troppo questa partita. Domani sera sarò tesissimo, non vedo l'ora !


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Barça ha un solo dubbio, e riguarda l'attacco: *Villa è favorito su Sanchez* e dovrebbe giocare insieme a Messi e Pedro. A centrocampo Iniesta, Busquets e Xavi.



Che palle Villa....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che palle Villa....



veramente oh


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Desci è forte anche da cetrale,però preferirei Phil.Speriamo ci sia.


----------



## Harvey (11 Marzo 2013)

Figurati se non recuperava Xavi, contro di noi tornano sani pure i mutilati da ferite da granata...


----------



## smallball (11 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Figurati se non recuperava Xavi, contro di noi tornano sani pure i mutilati da ferite da granata...


era sana pretattica...


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> era sana pretattica...



Speriamo lo sia anche nel caso di Mexes....


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Blu perde le staffe



....perché? Per me era l'unico commento possibile alle parole sciocche di Dani Alves.


----------



## Ale (11 Marzo 2013)

cmq è facile fare gli sportivoni quando si vince sempre..adesso che partono da uno 0 - 2 si son tolti la maschera e la loro vera natura è venuta fuori..


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> cmq è facile fare gli sportivoni quando si vince sempre..adesso che partono da uno 0 - 2 si son tolti la maschera e la loro vera natura è venuta fuori..



....un motivo in più per buttarli fuori....


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2013)

Dani Alves: "Se giochiamo al nostro livello, avremo molte chances. Abbiamo dei giocatori spettacolari, per cui credo che questo ottavo sarà deciso solo al triplice fischio dell'arbitro. Le grandi sfide sono per le grandi squadre. Vedremo dove saremo alla fine, se saremo veramente la squadra che è rispettata in tutto il mondo, o se non riusciremo a raggiungere quel livello. Siamo molto fiduciosi nella nostra squadra e nei giocatori che abbiamo. Abbiamo dei grandi calciatori e per il Milan al Camp Nou può essere una lunga notte".


----------



## Ale (11 Marzo 2013)

Massimo Chiesa sull'arbitro designato per Barcellona Milan

"E' il numero due in Europa, dopo il portoghese Proenca. E' affidabile, bravo, atleticamente ottimo. Caratterialmente non è un arbitro condizionabile dall'ambiente, che sarà caldissimo. Una scelta che mi lascia tranquillo. Collina, sulla carta, ha scelto bene".


----------



## sheva90 (11 Marzo 2013)

Non ce la faccio più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....mi auguro che muoia tra le fiamme....





P:S:Blu ti è arrivato ieri il messaggio privato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2013)

*Il Milan ha scelto. Scenderà in campo con la maglia bianca.*


----------



## Doctore (11 Marzo 2013)

onestamente vedo il barca sempre favorito.
Non lo dico per scaramanzia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Marzo 2013)

dipende più da loro che da noi!se giocano come sanno fare non abbiamo speranze...se dimostrano le difficoltà che hanno avuto nelle ultime settimane, non solo contro di noi, allora ce la possiamo veramente fare..sarà durissima!tensione a milleeee!!!!


----------



## Tobi (11 Marzo 2013)

io non ho timore nel come prepareremo la partita, allegri ha capito come bisogna giocare contro di loro, anche l'anno scorso abbiamo disputato ottime gare, dove loro hanno avuto in totale su 4 partite 3 rigori, il mio unico timore è della pochezza di alcuni nostri singoli come Zapata Mexes su tutti, che sono capaci di disputare una grandissima partita ma la cappella con loro è sempre dietro l'angolo e a certi livelli non è ammissibile. Vediamo, io sono super mega teso


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> P:S:Blu ti è arrivato ieri il messaggio privato?




No.


----------



## Milanscout (11 Marzo 2013)

Dagli allenamenti dicono che la squadra sia carichissima soprattutto Boa che con il Barcellona ha il dente avvelenato.


----------



## Djici (11 Marzo 2013)

secondo me la prima squadra che segna passa


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> onestamente vedo il barca sempre favorito.
> Non lo dico per scaramanzia.



beh è logico, poi domani sono pure al camp nou

occhio all'arbitro dico io, in spagna basta che il pubblico si lamenti che al barça fischiano di tutto, l'anno scorso è stato così anche con noi, e in una partita impostata sulla difesa...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> secondo me la prima squadra che segna passa



magari fanno come psv-milan del 2005

barça dopo una partita dominata sul 3-0, gol di milanista random al 93esimo

godrei fortemente


----------



## Djici (11 Marzo 2013)

io veramente vorrei vederli punire : loro fanno il loro tiki-taka per 3 minuti e noi in contropiede andiamo in porta con 2 tocchi.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2013)

La conferenza stampa di Allegri e Ambrosini -----) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-barcellona-milan-vt5081.html


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2013)

L'allenamento al Camp Nou


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Marzo 2013)

dani alves dice che per noi sarà una lunga notte


----------



## Milanscout (11 Marzo 2013)

Dai video di sportmediaset sembra che la squadra sia molto serena tutti sorridenti e tranquilli tra i più carichi Niang constantemente applaudito


----------



## Pamparulez (11 Marzo 2013)

So che è una banalità ma... sono molto teso. Ed è bello tornare a vivere partite di questo livello. 
Credo che dopo il risultato dell'andata il Milan abbia il 50% di possibilità di passare.. ovviamente se tutti daranno il massimo.
Quello che trovo veramente sciocco è l'atteggiamento dei catalani.. ogni volta fanno ste tarantelle della remuntada o le pagliacciate delle pagine di giornale del giorno dopo... ma dai.. sono i più forti ma un briciolo di umiltà è alla base dei più grandi.
Il Milan di Sacchi o di Capello non andava in giro a fare/dire ste cose.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Marzo 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> So che è una banalità ma... sono molto teso. Ed è bello tornare a vivere partite di questo livello.
> Credo che dopo il risultato dell'andata il Milan abbia il 50% di possibilità di passare.. ovviamente se tutti daranno il massimo.
> Quello che trovo veramente sciocco è l'atteggiamento dei catalani.. ogni volta fanno ste tarantelle della remuntada o le pagliacciate delle pagine di giornale del giorno dopo... ma dai.. sono i più forti ma un briciolo di umiltà è alla base dei più grandi.
> Il Milan di Sacchi o di Capello non andava in giro a fare/dire ste cose.



speriamo che stanotte vadano a fare casino i tifosi catalani davanti al nostro hotel...all'inter ha portato bene...comunque sti catalani sono veramente insopportabili.Hanno quest'aria da superiori che non riesco a digerire


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2013)

Ho visto su sky mentre facevano il torello... sembravano dei ragazzini che giocano al campetto, che squadra umile


----------



## neversayconte (11 Marzo 2013)

mexes ha fatto una rifinitura da fermo; impossibile prevedere se giocherà


----------



## 2515 (11 Marzo 2013)

Il Milan di Sacchi e di Capello avevano bisogno di essere strigliati in allenamento perché le partitelle venivano giocate con un agonismo tale che poteva essere prese per partite vere, altra mentalità.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2013)

Quando venerdi Mexes è stato sosituito, ho capito che non avrebbe giocato domani. Noi non recuperiamo, mentre gli altri si. Pazzesco.

Avanti con Bonera


----------



## smallball (11 Marzo 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> So che è una banalità ma... sono molto teso. Ed è bello tornare a vivere partite di questo livello.
> Credo che dopo il risultato dell'andata il Milan abbia il 50% di possibilità di passare.. ovviamente se tutti daranno il massimo.
> Quello che trovo veramente sciocco è l'atteggiamento dei catalani.. ogni volta fanno ste tarantelle della remuntada o le pagliacciate delle pagine di giornale del giorno dopo... ma dai.. sono i più forti ma un briciolo di umiltà è alla base dei più grandi.
> Il Milan di Sacchi o di Capello non andava in giro a fare/dire ste cose.


peccano molto in supponenza e arroganza;una mancanza totale di stile


----------



## Frikez (11 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando venerdi Mexes è stato sosituito, ho capito che non avrebbe giocato domani. Noi non recuperiamo, mentre gli altri si. Pazzesco.
> 
> Avanti con Bonera



Sbaglio o Bonera è un cadavere ? Giocherà Yepes credo.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando venerdi Mexes è stato sosituito, ho capito che non avrebbe giocato domani. Noi non recuperiamo, mentre gli altri si. Pazzesco.
> 
> Avanti con Bonera



Tifo'o nessuno ha detto nulla se Mexes giochi o meno,non fare sempre il  per nulla....


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Marzo 2013)

pretattica


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pretattica



Ma poi se ha fatto anche l'allenamento,seppur a ritmi blandi,non vedo perchè non debba giocare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2013)

Non mollare Phil


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2013)

*Xavi è stato convocato. Giocherà regolarmente*


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Xavi è stato convocato. Giocherà regolarmente*



Non avevamo dubbi,sti nani malefici fanno solo macchiette.


Ecco comunque la formazza di *Milan Channel*:

*abbiati
abate mexes(yepes) zapata constant
monto ambro muntari
boateng niang el sha*


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Marzo 2013)

io farei giocare tutta la vita flamini al posto di muntari...venerdi è stato veramente inguardabile


----------



## Principe (11 Marzo 2013)

Ma chi ha detto che nn gioca mexes???????


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha detto che nn gioca mexes???????



E' un po' in dubbio,però stasera,seppur in modo blando,ha fatto l'allenamento e MC lo da favorito su Yepes.Quindi dovrebbe giocare,anche se il condizionale è d'obbligo.


----------



## Principe (11 Marzo 2013)

Mai una volta che arriviamo tutti sani .....loro nn hanno un giocatore a cui fa male un unghia , ovviamente contro mourinho nel 2010 nn avevano iniesta erano in lotta per il titolo e all'andata c'era stato il vulcano pazzesco


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io farei giocare tutta la vita flamini al posto di muntari...venerdi è stato veramente inguardabile



io preferisco muntari, da molta più forza al centrocampo, flamini può dare più dinamismo ma muntari ci serve molto di più secondo me


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

.....è arrivato il grande giorno....


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2013)

10% di speranza... giocando con il cuore... dando tutto dal 1° al 90° forza ragazzi....


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 10% di speranza... giocando con il cuore... dando tutto dal 1° al 90° forza ragazzi....



....10%? Viva l'ottimismo


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....è arrivato il grande giorno....



Dai dai!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

I giornali spagnoli sono esaltatassimi


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Fatevi sotto nani catalani!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Marzo 2013)

I got a bad,bad feeling about this...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> I got a bad,bad feeling about this...



beh all'andata non hai visto la partita per lo stesso motivo,quindi direi che forse forse potremo insistere sul tema.......


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> beh all'andata non hai visto la partita per lo stesso motivo,quindi direi che forse forse potremo insistere sul tema.......



Sti granchi, stasera me la guardo eccome. Se sarà disfatta ne prenderò atto, ma è già stata una mezza sofferenza non vedere l'andata...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sti granchi, stasera me la guardo eccome. Se sarà disfatta ne prenderò atto, ma è già stata una mezza sofferenza non vedere l'andata...



Saprò a chi dar la colpa in caso di eliminazione....

Da youtube(il grande Blake):


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Non lo so... [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] non sono positivo


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so... [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] non sono positivo



Mizziga e che novità,faresti impallidire un gatto nero.......

*Secondo il Mundo Deportivo,noto quotidiano catalano,a sorpresa Villa e Sanchez dovrebbero partire dalla panchina,con Tello pronto a scendere in campo affiancando Pedro e Messi.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

*Xavi al quotidiano catalano "El Periodico":"Il campo sarà bagnato, il pallone rimbalzerà bene e non saranno necessari tre o quattro tocchi per controllarlo".*


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;143952 ha scritto:


> *Xavi al quotidiano catalano "El Periodico":"Il campo sarà bagnato, il pallone rimbalzerà bene e non saranno necessari tre o quattro tocchi per controllarlo".*


Quindi se il campo non è bagnato i grandi fenomeni del Barcellona hanno bisogno di tre-quattro tocchi per controllare il pallone?
Ma per favore, non succedeva nemmeno a me quando giocavo al campetto del mio paesello


----------



## rossovero (12 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;143952 ha scritto:


> *Xavi al quotidiano catalano "El Periodico":"Il campo sarà bagnato, il pallone rimbalzerà bene e non saranno necessari tre o quattro tocchi per controllarlo".*



Bene, Niang, ElSha e Montolivo saranno avvantaggiati allora


----------



## Harvey (12 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;143952 ha scritto:


> *Xavi al quotidiano catalano "El Periodico":"Il campo sarà bagnato, il pallone rimbalzerà bene e non saranno necessari tre o quattro tocchi per controllarlo".*



Andassero a giocare a pallanuoto se hanno questa passione per l'acqua.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Secondo *Studio Sport* il Milan dovrebbe scendere in campo così:
*Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
Flamini-Ambro-Monto
Boa-Niang-Elsha*


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

*Ecco la probabile formazione del Barça
*
Valdes, Dani Alves, Piqué, Puyol, Jordi Alba, Busquets, Xavi, Fabregas, Pedro, Iniesta, Messi
A disp.: Pinto, Mascherano, Adriano, Thiago Alcantara, David Villa, Sanchez, Tello. All.: Roura


----------



## Tobi (12 Marzo 2013)

Coem abbiamo fatto a non far 1 tiro in porta all andata leggendo quei nomi non riesco a.spiegarmelo


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Incomincia ad aver mal de panza.....



la tensione sta salendo.....


----------



## Need4 (12 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Studio Sport* il Milan dovrebbe scendere in campo così:
> *Abbiati
> Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
> Flamini-Ambro-Monto
> Boa-Niang-Elsha*



Sbaglio o Allegri ha detto che schiererà De Sciglio?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Allegri ha detto che schiererà De Sciglio?



No,Costant ha vinto il ballottaggio su Desci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Xavi al quotidiano catalano "El Periodico":"Il campo sarà bagnato, il pallone rimbalzerà bene e non saranno necessari tre o quattro tocchi per controllarlo".*


Tre, quattro tocchi... e la madonna.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Cioè questi mi vogliono far capire che uno come Traorè all'andata aveva più facilità di controllare la sfera rispetto a loro,i maestri per antonomasia.........


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

Io non ho nessuna ansia, perchè qualunque sia il risultato sarò contenta a priori, se passiamo sarà un miracolo, se non passiamo felice lo stesso per me vincere anche solo una partita e averci creduto con una squadra in costruzione sono felicissima e almeno possiamo concentrarci esclusivamente sul terzo posto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Marzo 2013)

io è tutta la mattina che ho il mal di pancia!!vorrei essere barcellona,non riesco a vedere le partite a casa


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Galliani prima del pranzo ufficiale con il Barça:"Affrontiamo il Barcellona che è la squadra più forte del mondo. Non faccio pronostici prima della partita. *Finalmente ci siamo*".


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Il barca gioca a 3 ..... Con Alba nella difesa a 3 ..... Bisogna fargli male davanti siamo in trasferta ogni goal aumentiamo del 50 % le probabilità di passare


----------



## prd7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Attenzione e concetrazione. Purtroppo non riesco a fidarmi della difesa...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Andassero a giocare a pallanuoto se hanno questa passione per l'acqua.



si trovano bene al bagnato, visto come si tuffano per tutte le partite


----------



## 2515 (12 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè questi mi vogliono far capire che uno come Traorè all'andata aveva più facilità di controllare la sfera rispetto a loro,i maestri per antonomasia.........



Eh.. Noi tocchiamo, ma perché loro fanno il ritocco?XD


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2013)

un poco di riti scaramantici che non fanno mai male


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

andiamo la tranquilli e concentrati...come va va


----------



## Jaqen (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma perché questi devono bagnarsi il campo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma perché questi devono bagnarsi il campo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma perché questi devono bagnarsi il campo?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ma perché questi devono bagnarsi il campo?



per il tiki-taka

Mexes alla fine recupera al 100%?


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Marzo 2013)

*Provino ok per Xavi, ci sarà*
Nella *rifinitura* che il *Barcelona* ha svolto oggi alle 12 al Camp Nou, *Xavi* ha superato il test senza avvertire alcun fastidio e sarà dunque della partita. Probabilmente partirà *titolare*.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo di non passsare più tempo in gabinetto che davanti alla TV


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Madò che tensione......


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni il Barcellona potrebbe giocare cosi*

Mascherano-Piquè-Jordi Alba

Xavi-Busquets-Iniesta

Messi

D. Alves-Sanchez-Tello​


----------



## Doctore (12 Marzo 2013)

vorrei che fosse gia domani ...l attesa mi uccide


----------



## smallball (12 Marzo 2013)

formazione catalana ultra offensiva


----------



## Jaqen (12 Marzo 2013)

Magari giocassero così.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

*Mexes ha provato e ce la fa*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo non faccia stupidate come l'anno scorso il francese. Oggi più che mai dobbiamo essere una diga là dietro giocando una partita perfetta, altrimenti saremo noi ad uscire.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me un gol lo facciamo, se giocano con quella formazione


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2013)

devono loro giocare con quella formazione e noi giocare con il Bus parcheggiato davanti alla porta... aspettiamo e ripartiamo con il boss


----------



## prd7 (12 Marzo 2013)




----------



## MilanForever (12 Marzo 2013)

Prima mezz'ora decisiva.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni il Barcellona potrebbe giocare cosi*
> 
> Mascherano-Piquè-Jordi Alba
> 
> ...


Ma cos'è?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Il destino deve restituirci una cosa che è nostro di diritto. Non puo essere un caso che il Barcellona ci è capitato ancora una volta.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)




----------



## prd7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>


Magari.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2013)

20 pagine sono poche raga.susususu


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Che ansia ragà, che ansia.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 20 pagine sono poche raga.susususu


Cambia il numer di post per ogni pagina, per me sono 39


----------



## Doctore (12 Marzo 2013)

una bella camperata e via...


----------



## rossovero (12 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Cambia il numer di post per ogni pagina, per me sono 39



Anche per me. L´ansia d´attesa sale, fremo. Ah, quelle notti Champions che altri si sognano...

Riguardo la qualificazione, comunque, sono giá soddisfatto, che stasera si vinca o si perda, ma se proprio sconfitta deve essere, spero in una partita orgogliosa con un risultato dignitoso.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Anche per me. L´ansia d´attesa sale, fremo. Ah, quelle notti Champions che altri si sognano...
> 
> Riguardo la qualificazione, comunque, sono giá soddisfatto, che stasera si vinca o si perda, ma se proprio sconfitta deve essere, spero in una partita orgogliosa con un risultato dignitoso.


Anche io spero in una sconfitta dignitosa, tipo un 1-0 o 3-1 
Però è vero, anche io sono già in clima partita...
Certe gare fanno provare sensazioni uniche.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

*Puyol potrebbe partire dalla panchina a causa di problema a un ginocchio, al suo posto Mascherano.*


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2013)

Mascherano, Pique e Jordi Alba in una difesa a tre, almeno un gol a questa difesa lo dobbiamo fare


----------



## Nick (12 Marzo 2013)

Si è rotto Puyol, abbiamo qualche possibilità di vincere.


----------



## prd7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Io preferivo Puyol, sinceramente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2013)

Faticherò a mangiare mi sa


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

Questa la formazione del Milan:


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Faticherò a mangiare mi sa



Io cenerò dopo la partita


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2013)

Sto s-f-o-l-l-a-n-d-o


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

anche io preferivo Puyol...fa niente
ma ho letto bene Dani Alves attaccante?


----------



## Brain84 (12 Marzo 2013)

se tengono la difesa a 3 per tutto il primo tempo, rischiano un imbarcata colossale. Sono bravissimi ad attaccare ma basta fregargli il pallone una volta e ti ritrovi da solo davanti a Valdes.


----------



## folletto (12 Marzo 2013)

Mbaye facci sognare


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma Niang gioca a destra?Se si non condivido,venerdì al fischio finale era morto.
Io lo metterei nel meno dispendioso ruolo di punta


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Si è rotto Puyol, abbiamo qualche possibilità di vincere.



Meglio se si rompeva Messi...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Marzo 2013)

Sento la tensione, non resisto più!


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma Niang gioca a destra?Se si non condivido,venerdì al fischio finale era morto.
> Io lo metterei nel meno dispendioso ruolo di punta



Credo giochi punta,aldilà della grafica.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Ormai manca poco, facciamoci onore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo giochi punta,aldilà della grafica.



Sperem.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi ma Muntari è almeno in panchina???Perchè dal servizio di Studio Sport e il sito di Sportmediaset non lo portano.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Aridaje con sta storia del campo più largo del Camp Nou, ma perche continuano a ripeterlo su sky? Il Camp Nou è uguale a San Siro


----------



## sheva90 (12 Marzo 2013)

Non ce la faccio piu


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Manca poco.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio piu




.....calma, tra poche ore sapremo tutto ...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2013)

che tensione


----------



## Butcher (12 Marzo 2013)

Poco più di un'ora...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Comunque sarà un piacere seguirla con gli amici e le amiche del forum.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

La tensione aumenta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi è fiducioso


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2013)

io ho uno di questi civettoni (tengono lontani i gabbiani dall'orto)







ora è sopra la televisione


----------



## Nivre (12 Marzo 2013)

Comunque vada stanotte non dormirò.

Ansia ansia... mal di pancia incredibile.


----------



## peppe75 (12 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi ci siamo.......FORZAAAAAAAA MILAAAAANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!
COL CUORE SI VINCE........................


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunque sarà un piacere seguirla con gli amici e le amiche del forum.



Io preferirei solo le amiche


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Formazione ufficiale.
Abbiati, Abata, Mexes, Zapata, Costant, Montolivo, Ambrosini, Flamini, Niang, Boateng, El shaarawy

Nel barca giocano villa e pedro con messi


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io preferirei solo le amiche




... [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] con solo le amiche io non guardo la partita...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Ansiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! datemi un defibrillatore..blu71 qui ci vuole una tua frase per placare la mia ansia..


----------



## rossovero (12 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Anche io spero in una sconfitta dignitosa, tipo un 1-0 o 3-1
> Però è vero, anche io sono già in clima partita...
> Certe gare fanno provare sensazioni uniche.



Col 3-1 c'è più gusto


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Col 3-1 c'è più gusto



Col cavolo,io non voglio soffrire come un dannato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Non la trasmettono in chiaro vero?


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non la trasmettono in chiaro vero?


No...


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

*Fuori Puyol. In attacco Villa Messi e Pedro Fabregas a centrocampo*


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Formazione ufficiale.
> Abbiati, Abata, Mexes, Zapata, Costant, Montolivo, Ambrosini, Flamini, Niang, Boateng, El shaarawy



Forza ragazzi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Marzo 2013)

Vado a casa di un amico a vederla... A più tardi, spero di poter festeggiare con voi!
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] sostieni Flamini


----------



## rossovero (12 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Col cavolo,io non voglio soffrire come un dannato.



Io soffro anche con l'1-0. A parte questo, le più sofferte sono *tra* le più belle.


----------



## pennyhill (12 Marzo 2013)

*Barcelona*: Víctor Valdés, Daniel Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Jordi Alba, Xavi Hernández, Iniesta, Busquets, Villa, Messi, Pedro Rodríguez. 

_A disposizione_: Pinto, Puyol, Adriano, Fàbregas, Song, Alexis Sánchez, Tello.


*Milan*: Abbiati, Mexès, Zapata, Abate, Boateng, Flamini, Montolivo, Constant, Ambrosini, Niang, El Shaarawy. 

_A Disposizione_: Amelia, De Sciglio, Bonera, Muntari, Nocerino, Robinho, Bojan Krkić.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Mi sembrava strano che giocasse anche Cesc


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Barcelona*: Víctor Valdés, Daniel Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Jordi Alba, Xavi Hernández, Iniesta, Busquets, Villa, Messi, Pedro Rodríguez.
> 
> _A disposizione_: Pinto, Puyol, Adriano, Fàbregas, Song, Alexis Sánchez, Tello.
> 
> ...



Non mi è chiara la posizione di Boateng. Non giochiamo col tridente?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)




----------



## pennyhill (12 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiara la posizione di Boateng. Non giochiamo col tridente?



Solo il sito dell'uefa che la schiera così , qui come la mettono in campo:


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Marzo 2013)

Suerte. Tenere duro nella prima mezz'ora e il Milan vince...


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2013)

Aiuto.



Ci sentiamo nel post partita, non ce la faccio a scrivere. A dopo amici.


----------



## myegysport (12 Marzo 2013)

NO spam


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Andiamo ragazzi!


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia ragazzi....


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Che tensione...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Maledetta tensione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai!!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Che tensione...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Maledetta tensione.



Siamo milanisti, coraggio.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2013)

Ansia et agitazione


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2013)

siamo il milan, ricordiamoglielo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai!!



Bravo Darren.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo milanisti, coraggio.



Dai Blu! Ferocissimo!!


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Daje ragazzi,forza e coraggio,siamo tutti con voi!!!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dai Blu! Ferocissimo!!




....gli occhi della tigre....


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo milanisti, coraggio.


Tensione positiva, ovviamente!
Un misto tra tensione ed eccitazione che solo certe gare possono regalare, forza ragazzi


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Marzo 2013)

Niente richieste di questo tipo sul forum.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Ci siamo dai...

Forza Milan


----------



## prd7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Ho visto i nostri un po' troppo tesi. El Shaarawy stava quasi per piangere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ho visto i nostri un po' troppo tesi. El Shaarawy stava quasi per piangere.



è pur sempre la prima volta in uno stadio del genere


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Vabbe vada come vada dai, in ogni caso faccio un applauso che i ragazzi e mister ci hanno regalato questa emozione di assoporare i quarti ed elminare i piu forti. Ad ottombre pensavamo alla serie B


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ho visto i nostri un po' troppo tesi. El Shaarawy stava quasi per piangere.



Mi sorprenderebbe il contrario.La tensione sarà a mille.


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ho visto i nostri un po' troppo tesi. El Shaarawy stava quasi per piangere.



Tutta esperienza


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Daje Milan!!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

dai ragazzi devono stare tranquilli i ragazzi


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Su sky hanno fatto rivedere il gol subito la scorsa stagione a causa della dormita di Zambrotta.
Il buon Gianluca è lì in studio, si son fatti una bella risata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

forza ragazzi! ci vediamo alla fine del primo tempo!


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Ci becchiamo dopo........




Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Doctore (12 Marzo 2013)

oh mai gad che tensione


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Forza Milan.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ci siamo.

Forza e Coraggio


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Sto implodendo


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forza Milan.


Sempre.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ammazza che coreografia


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma proprio contro di noi si devono gasare? Pieta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vado a casa di un amico a vederla... A più tardi, spero di poter festeggiare con voi!
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] sostieni Flamini


Solo se spacca almeno una tibia


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Dai dai noi sempre e cmq rossoneri senza paura forza ragazzi tentate l'impresa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

credo di avere le pulsazioni a 1000.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

solo 3 minuti sono passati?


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Troppo timidi per ora


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Finita


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

ciao core


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Se vabbè ciao core


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Ahia


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

ma andiamo a casa va che e meglio va ma per favore va.


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Questo è un gran gol


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Lo abbiamo preso troppo presto, temo sia finita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

finita ormai


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2013)

go assurdo... solo messi poteva inventarselo


----------



## francylomba (12 Marzo 2013)

non la guardo piu'..


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

Va beh io lo sapevo, difatti non la guarderò, ho attaccato che devo fare delle cose ma dopo stacco perchè una cosa cosi non c'è la posso fare.


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Fallo netto da giallo su Niang nn fischiato


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Sono troppo superiori


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Ah cavolo se la stoppava meglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

va beh ciao il faraone se non sfruttiamo queste occassioni ciao core


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2013)

Non possiamo difendere
dobbiamo fare gol
dobbiamo perdere 4a2


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

prevedibilissmo


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2013)

il problema è che adesso si giocherà sempre con la paura =_=


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Abate.... mamma mia


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Se giochiamo così me prendiamo 20


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo sfruttare queste poche occasioni che ci concedono.

Dai Montoooooooo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Ci stanno massacrando...maledetti.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Madò ragà dai è finita


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Che martirio....


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia, Abbiati


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

traversa no va beh, se qui il primo tempo non finisce 3-0 sono contenta altroche.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2013)

stasera prendiamo 7 gol


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Pensiamo al secondo posto dai


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Mettiamo un po' di pressione dai


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Abata-abbaiti


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Leva quella pippa di Abate!


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

sto fascista di m...non se può vedè. 

lo sapevo che alternava una gara da fenomeno a uno da brocco.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Abate in modalità derby 

Fascista


----------



## Brontolo (12 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Madò ragà dai è finita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Dio mio è un massacro


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati ha già fatto 2 miracoli, è Abate una capra a fare quei retropassaggi


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

perso dai.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ovviamente dovevano resuscitare proprio stasera. E Vabbè.


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Se difendiamo così ne prendiamo a palate uscite *****


----------



## Butcher (12 Marzo 2013)

Troppo passaggi sbagliati...troppi.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma non si veroggnano sempre i rigori vogliono


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2013)

purtroppo ci stiamo ******* sotto... è dura giocare così


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Magari ci fosse Balotelli...


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Giallo dove?


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

se vabbè, giallo esagerato.


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Nn troviamo una palla in uscita le stiamo perdendo tutte abate indecente


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Troppa paura


----------



## Ghantz (12 Marzo 2013)

Sono bloccati dalla paura...non fanno un passaggio giusto .....mah


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Zapata che robaccia


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

I 3 davanti stanno facendo pietà


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo perché di prima perché..


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2013)

montolivo deve trovare coraggio e usare + la testa... sennò non si esce mai!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Boateng maledetto ma che passaggio è??


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma va va....


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma per una volta che ci arrivi sbagli il passaggio?????????


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

niang deve ancora capire dove si trova, però poraccio non è colpa sua.


----------



## Petrecte (12 Marzo 2013)

Il campo è troppo veloce devono trovare la misura del passaggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

ma niang ma ........................... vai fuoriiiiiiiiiiii mettiamo un cc

ma tre santi passaggi li facciamo e daii su


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Niente la davanti un didastro


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

In fascia El Sha in fascia!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mi sa che ci vuole Bojan..


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Niente abbiamo troppa paura i stiamo sbagliado di tutto


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Boh, qui non riusciamo manco a fare un passaggio...


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

sto sentendo la mancanza di pazzini.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ste mozzarelle


----------



## Butcher (12 Marzo 2013)

Non pensavo Pazzini potesse essere così importante...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

ma cosa fa il faraone


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma niang,boateng dove cavolo sono????????? il faraone e completamente da solo la davanti


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Mettiamo de sciglio per favore


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Certo pero ogni rimpallo lo vincono loro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2013)

Certo che gli spazi li lasciano, eccome


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

come mai de sciglio nn gioca?


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Fuori Niang, non se pò vedè


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

No ma Niang gioca per il Barca svegliati altrimenti vai fuori.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

niang inguardabile, era meglio mettere un centrocampista in più.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2013)

montolivo coraggio suuuu!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

se ciao


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Manco a porta vuota segna....


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Una sfiga pazzesca


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooooo niang noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

ma non e possibile


----------



## Butcher (12 Marzo 2013)

Sto piangendo...


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

ci siamo giocati il match ball.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

non ci credo dai


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Finita


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2013)

25° palo di niang...


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Finita. Si va a casa.


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Eccola là, siamo fuori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

se non facciamo gol così vuol dire che proprio non c'è speranza


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2013)

Messi nn ha mai fatto gol su azione e stasera ne fa due


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

Finita ciao gol sbagliato gol subito sto nano se svegliato proprio stasera va beh.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

finita.


----------



## Petrecte (12 Marzo 2013)

Che sfiga aveva fatto tutto bene spiace


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Ambrosini sei un somaro cazxo


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

quanto odio sti nani.


----------



## robs91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Ambrosini pietà.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Adesso credo che faremo una figuraccia


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma perché angolarla? perchè???? centra la porta e basta!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Bastava fare quel gol, dio mio


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

ciao champions


----------



## Butcher (12 Marzo 2013)

Evitiamo la goleada...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2013)

Un consiglio per Allegri
dentro 
Tassotti Costacurta Baresi Maldini
Ancellotti Ryikard Gattuso
KAka Van Basten Shervchenko


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Tutti i falletti gli dà tutti!!


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Arbitro di *****


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2013)

Massi ragà dai questi sono i nostri limiti oltre non possiamo, sono di un altro livello


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

il genio di allegri però è ancora il miglior tecnico al mondo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Non ci fosse stato quel gol ciccato di niang me ne sarei fatto una ragione, così proprio fa girare le scatole in una maniera assurda


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> il genio di allegri però è ancora il miglior tecnico al mondo



E che c'entra Allegri? Se Niang si mangia i gol a porta vuota...


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

in champions non si possono sbagliare gol cosi


----------



## robs91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Che pippa Ambrosini mamma mia


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

Dico solo: cerchiamo di non andare a casa con altri 4-5 palloni nel sacco. Ora stacco buona partita 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dico solo: cerchiamo di non andare a casa con altri 4-5 palloni nel sacco. Ora stacco buona partita


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2013)

Loro stanno facendo (come previsto) una grandissima partita e noi ci stiamo ******* in mano. O Allegri trasforma la squadra per il secondo tempo o è finita. Peccato per il palo di Niang, è stata veramente una botta psicologica.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Pazienza. Non siamo nemmeno fortunati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2013)

sbagliare un gol così importante non è possibile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

sono forti c'è poco da dire...giochiamocela


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Voglio dire soltanto tre cose, le dico pur avendo il morale sotto i piedi:
1)Non me la voglio prendere con Niang, non me la voglio prendere perché non ho la forza di farlo. È andata male, diciamo così.
2)Spero e credo che Allegri sappia cosa dire ai ragazzi, sappia come motivarli.
3)Possono anche fare il terzo, non importa, ma l'obiettivo di questa partita deve essere fare almeno un goal, almeno uno, uno soltanto, se li abbiamo bucati due volte(El Sharaawy e poi Niang)possiamo bucarli anche una terza volta.
Non dico altro e torno ad aspettare con entusiasmo zero la partita, col Barcellona "mai 'na gioia"


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Marzo 2013)

Il giorno che Messi si fracasserà tibia e perone eiaculerò come Peter North.

Dio solo sa quanto odio 'sti spagnolacci.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Marzo 2013)

Sarete contenti adesso gufi di *****.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> niang inguardabile, era meglio mettere un centrocampista in più.



Esatto, dovevamo giocare con una sola punta (El Shaa)

Con 5 centrocampisti.


----------



## Nivre (12 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia che schifo. Zero pressing zero cattiveria.

Con la paura nel cu.lo stiamo giocando.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Marzo 2013)

...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Non riesco a non pensare al gol sbagliato di niang,  Mancavano 6 minuti alla fine del primo tempo, potevamo stare 1-1.


----------



## Morghot (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma povero niang c'ha manco 18anni, è già tanto che non l'ha sparata in curva... comunque messi è illegale non è possibile.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Sto Messi si doveva svegliare proprio oggi...


----------



## Graxx (12 Marzo 2013)

niente da dire....sono troppo forti...messi è un alieno...certo però con un pò di fortuna...


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Stiamo facendo schifo noi prima che benissimo loro ...... Abate flamini delle ***** in infinite boateng el sha nn l'hanno mai vista e Niang cmq ha 18 anni e gli ha messi più in crisi lui degli altri 2

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Stiamo facendo schifo noi prima che benissimo loro ...... Abate flamini delle ***** in infinite boateng el sha nn l'hanno mai vista e Niang cmq ha 18 anni e gli ha messi più in crisi lui degli altri 2


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Sono di ben altro pianeta,però il palo di Niang fa rabbia.Ma tant'è,sono più forti,infinitamente più forti e quindi c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Comunque forza ragazzi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2013)

Troppo inesperti alcuni elementi della rosa.


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2013)

E' stato bello finchè è durato. Si è visto da subito che i nostri sono entrati con una paura assurda addosso, quindi non mi stupisco del gol sbagliato da Niang. Spero solo di non subire la goleada. Loro in difesa concedono ma bisogna essere bravi a pressarli nel modo giusto, poi purtroppo la nostra difesa è quella che è poi se loro si mettono a giocare senza sbagliare nulla non si può dire niente sono semplicemente più forti.

Ma c'è ancora chi si chiede perchè Messi è il più forte di sempre? Questo ha un'altra velocità in TUTTO.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

pero davanti alla difesa non facciamo filtro.
non vedo la diga che avevamo a san siro

- - - Aggiornato - - -

pero davanti alla difesa non facciamo filtro.
non vedo la diga che avevamo a san siro


----------



## Morghot (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma senza messi non avrebbero mai segnato questi, non sono forti, avrebbero fatto un inutile possesso palla come all'andata, è messi l'alieno che si è voluto svegliare oggi non si sa perchè.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma senza messi non avrebbero mai segnato questi, non sono forti, avrebbero fatto un inutile possesso palla come all'andata, è messi l'alieno che si è voluto svegliare oggi non si sa perchè.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2013)

la verità è che Messi è di un'altro pianeta... ha fatto il 1° gol che nessun giocatore normale fa!! fino a quel momento ci chiudevamo molto bene.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2013)

cmq non è finità


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Calma.


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

La differenza ??? Hanno giocato loro con più determinazione di noi una cosa scandalosa. Che noi c'è ne dovremmo mettere 10 volte di più vista la differenza tecnica


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Certo che un Balotelli avrebbe fatto comodo ...e magari pure Pazzini...


----------



## Brontolo (12 Marzo 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Sarete contenti adesso gufi di *****.


 [MENTION=395]Brontolo[/MENTION] non provocare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Comunque il secondo gol nasce da una cappellata di Ambrosini; e male anche Mexes nonostante Messi sia un alieno. Comunque fatto sta che se Niang segnava come doveva stavamo parlando di altro.


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma senza messi non avrebbero mai segnato questi, non sono forti, avrebbero fatto un inutile possesso palla come all'andata, è messi l'alieno che si è voluto svegliare oggi non si sa perchè.



Non mi sembra giusto dire che Messi si è svegliato oggi... questo segna ALMENO un gol a partita da anni ormai... semplicemente le altre volte siamo stati bravi noi a limitarlo ma quando è in giornata come oggi non si può far nulla è talmente più veloce che non hai neanche il tempo di intervenire come si è visto nel primo gol (Abbiati fermo), nel secondo (Mexes fermo) e in quello fatto al madrid (Ramos fermo)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Comunque al di là della forza dell'avversario, non è possibile che non si riesce mai a gestire un vantaggio acquisito all'andata. L'anno scorso dopo 4 pere all'Arsenal abbiamo rischiato di uscire al ritorno, ora dopo un tempo siamo già sotto 2-0. Comunque ancora non è finita...


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Troppo inesperti alcuni elementi della rosa.



.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma ormai non c'è più nulla da fare. Bisogna solo aspettare che segnino il terzo. Noi difficilmente faremo gol...chi segna?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Comunque è assurdo, ogni volta che abbiamo un minimo vantaggio lo dilapidiamo subito in un attimo. 
Sempre gol nei primi minuti becchiamo, vedi arsenal milan. Ma beccarlo almeno alla mezz'ora?


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

mi sembra di vedere piu determinazione.
niang a destra e boa centrale.


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Constant non può tenerla lì, per favore su


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Sto Flamini....boh... non ne ha strusciata mezza


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma ormai non c'è più nulla da fare. Bisogna solo aspettare che segnino il terzo. Noi difficilmente faremo gol...chi segna?


Niang, se mira fuori dallo specchio della porta.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

ho un po paura per niang.
deve essere difficilissimo per un giovane come lui


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Fuori Niang per la carità di Dio


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma perché crossi??? vai sul fondoooo


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

se i giocatori han paura di giocare..smettessero di fare i giocatori


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> se i giocatori han paura di giocare..smettessero di fare i giocatori



Concordo...


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

4-5 a 0 finisce


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2013)

ma non l'han capito che non serve a nulla entrare così su messi?? =_=


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

E via


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2013)

è stato bello finchè è durato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

se vabbè, ma cosa siamo andati a fare?


----------



## robs91 (12 Marzo 2013)

dai vabbè meglio spegnere.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

ci hanno segnato 3 gol in nemmeno 60 minuti... e potevano farne almeno altri 2.


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

E' un gol che non cambia nulla, un gol lo dovevamo fare lo stesso.
Ma siamo già fuori, animo in pace.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Pazienza.


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

perche non c'e' de ciglio?


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Cvd.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

il loro pressing ci manda completamente in tilit


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Almeno fargli fare un minimo di fatica, no, tutto in ora


----------



## robs91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Come immaginavo, Montolivo nullo stasera.


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Quanto sei somaro allegri guardati la partita eh mi raccomando nn fare un cavolo


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

allegri deve essere esonerato ancora prima di domani mattina.il Genio della Tattica...


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Aeeeeee ci manca solo Robinho aaahahaha


----------



## robs91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Dai Ambrosini non è un giocatore di calcio.si ritirasse


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma dai su, fidarsi di Ambrosini in queste situazioni è ridicolo.


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Robinho Come si fa a mettere robinho


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Ha messo sul serio robinho???


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

un po di fiducia dai, tanto allegri SA come imbrigliare il barcellona


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Comunque poteva finire anche 5 a 0 ma nn giocando così da schifo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Mi dispiace dirlo ma abbiamo perso a causa dell'inesperienza di Niang.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Flamini....ma perchè ha fatto giocare sto cesso?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Io lo esonererei solo per sto cambio


----------



## almilan (12 Marzo 2013)

dobbiamo mangiarne ancora di me***a prima di poter competere a certi livelli


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

Boateng ha sbagliato tutti gli appoggi


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace dirlo ma abbiamo perso a causa dell'inesperienza di Niang.




Certo Balotelli era un'altra cosa.


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2013)

C'è proprio da dirlo, mai 'na gioia


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Robinho in 3 minuti ha fatto più di Niang, non aggiungo altro


----------



## robs91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Costant inadeguato a sti livelli


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

almilan ha scritto:


> dobbiamo mangiarne ancora di me***a prima di poter competere a certi livelli



Servono soldi...


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> C'è proprio da dirlo, mai 'na gioia



beh, almeno ci rimane il risultato d'andata come bel ricordo, è già qualcosa...per quel poco che può valere...


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Per fortuna sono uno dei pochi ad aver sempre detto che allegri e' un somaro e me ne vanto..... Squadra che ha dormito per 60 minuti , non è' il risultato che ci sta e' il come stiamo perdendo


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> beh, almeno ci rimane il risultato d'andata come bel ricordo, è già qualcosa...per quel poco che può valere...



si infatti.... Dispiace per l'occasione persa!! era enorme... ma meritano di passare... sono i più forti


----------



## Petrecte (12 Marzo 2013)

Gioventù fa rima con inesperienza , pure questi "marziani",prima di diventare il Barca degli ultimi anni hanno preso sberle a destra e a manca,non me la prendo con Niang (non ha ancora diciotto anni),anche attraverso queste gare si cresce , spero che non finisca in goleada non lo meritiamo.


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> C'è proprio da dirlo, mai 'na gioia



era ampiamente prevedibile che sarebbe finita cosi


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Sto Villa mi sta proprio sulle palle, fa il fenomeno solo contro di noi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Dai che bojan fa il gol qualificazione


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

puyol da buon milanista ci fara un favore


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Robinho ahahahahhaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Ci starebbe bene, però, un goal alla Inzaghi con l'Ajax...


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci starebbe bene, però, un goal alla Inzaghi con l'Ajax...



il problema e' che c'e' robinho e non inzaghi.
dettagli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> il problema e' che c'e' robinho e non inzaghi.
> dettagli


Piccini picciò


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci starebbe bene, però, un goal alla Inzaghi con l'Ajax...



Erano altri tempi purtroppo


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Robinho di *****


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Dai, crediamoci


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

dai dai dobbiamo crederci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma basta con sto robinho, ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaa, ma perché l'ha messo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Riversiamoci avanti a costo di prendere il quarto... chissene


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Bastava poco giocare a calcio e nn fare schifo


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Jordi Alba con la chiusura della vita


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

bojan ha gia fatto piu di tutti li altri


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Bastava poco giocare a calcio e nn fare schifo



stai cmq giocando col barça, non un poggibonsi qualsiasi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Uno con i piedi buoni l'avrebbe imbucato Bojan...


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

pero si vede che quando vogliamo attacare anche noi siamo pericolosi


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

dajeee sulleeeyyyy


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Pure El Shaarawy ancora non è giocatore da queste partite


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Nelle ultime 6 sfide una vittoria, due pareggi e tre sconfitte. Dai, mica male col Barcellona.


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

finita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Però credo sia ingiusto aver preso sempre scoppole ed essere usciti 2/2.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Non so che darei per un gol al 92esimo a ****...


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Robinho ma sparati in faccia


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Sei una ***** robinho


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Allegri a fine anno se ne va


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

SBAM. 4-0. Come negli Europei. Ciao a tutti, è stato bellissimo  un bacione a tutti i nostri fans, mamma stiamo tornando a casa


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Allegri dimettiti dopo aver messo robinho sei una ***** te e robinho


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2013)

e arrivò il quarto


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

ma abbiamo un fallo che e quasi l'ultima possibilita e la giochiamo cosi?
dai


----------



## Morghot (12 Marzo 2013)

E vabbè **********


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma Robinho cosa fa?


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

voi non sapete che rabbia star qua a vedere la gara con gente che ti gufa sul collo. 

mamma che nervoso.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

È finita ma grazie ragazzi. Il prossimo anno ci proveremo.


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Lol Muntari non sa nemmeno come si stoppa il pallone


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

non siamo entrati in campo con la giusta rabbia


----------



## iceman. (12 Marzo 2013)

che schifo...il barcellona fin quando avra' messi e iniesta avra' il 90% di vincere la cl ogni anno 
Messi il fenomeno solo contro di noi. vabbe' quest' estate bisogna prendere assolutamente 2-3 giovani forti. E non vedo l'ora di vedere mastur.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> voi non sapete che rabbia star qua a vedere la gara con gente che ti gufa sul collo.
> 
> mamma che nervoso.


Ce l'hai vicino ?


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2013)

A me sinceramente dispiace *SOLO* di aver preso il quarto gol quando potevamo provare l'assalto finale. Per il resto è inutile recriminare abbiamo fatto un miracolo all'andata loro per il momento sono superiori... ci riproveremo l'anno prossimo magari con un 2-3 giocatori in più


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Marzo 2013)

ma grazie de che Blu? abbiamo preso 4 pappine. Sono riusciti alla fine ad umiliarci.
Lo sapevo che era meglio uscire ai gironi, l'unico modo per evitare ste figure da squadretta come queste.
che strazio


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ce l'hai vicino ?



tutta la famiglia c'ho qua. 

non glien'è mai fregato un **** di calcio, ma se c'è da gufare si improvvisano ultras. 
dio che nervi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Marzo 2013)

La punizione finale con conseguente quarta pera è l'emblema della nostra partita:molle,rassegnata,terrorizzata.
Più che l'eliminazione in sè,mi brucia l'atteggiamento della squadra.


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

quello che vedo e che mi fa arrabiare e che alla fine il faraone va a chiedere la maglia di messi.
lo so che non cambia nulla... ma io sarei con la rabbia in corpo... non vado a chiederli la maglia


----------



## samburke (12 Marzo 2013)

Grazie lo stesso, è stato un bel sogno anche se utopico... A inizio stagione nessuno si sarebbe aspettato di giocarsi il passaggio del turbo con il Barcellona al Camp Nou partendo con un parziale di due a zero e, addirittura, giocare per arrivare terzi/secondi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Peccato, Barcellona nettamente superiore. Comunque sempre FORZA MILAN!


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2013)

niente da recriminare, è già stato bello potersi giocare SERIAMENTE la qualificazione, cosa che non avevamo fatto l'anno scorso con una rosa infinitamente migliore


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> ma grazie de che Blu? abbiamo preso 4 pappine. Sono riusciti alla fine ad umiliarci.
> Lo sapevo che era meglio uscire ai gironi. Evitavamo sta figura da squadretta.



Clint, la nostra rosa tutta intera vale meno di Messi. Cosa possiamo pretendere in uno scontro impari? 
Passare sarebbe stato un miracolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> quello che vedo e che mi fa arrabiare e che alla fine il faraone va a chiedere la maglia di messi.
> lo so che non cambia nulla... ma io sarei con la rabbia in corpo... non vado a chiederli la maglia



Si quoto. Io avrei una rabbia paurosa in corpo, con una gran voglia di andarlo a menare, altro che chiedere la maglia


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> ma grazie de che Blu? abbiamo preso 4 pappine. Sono riusciti alla fine ad umiliarci.
> Lo sapevo che era meglio uscire ai gironi. Evitavamo sta figura da squadretta.



Clint, la nostra rosa tutta intera vale meno di Messi. Cosa possiamo pretendere in uno scontro impari? 
Passare sarebbe stato un miracolo.


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La punizione finale con conseguente quarta pera è l'emblema della nostra partita:molle,rassegnata,terrorizzata.
> Più che l'eliminazione in sè,mi brucia l'atteggiamento della squadra.



Parole sante e chi ti deve dare l'organizzazione e la grinta necessaria .....


----------



## robs91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Sconfitta umiliante,ma in fondo meglio così per 2 motivira avremo solo il campionato e quindi potremo gestire meglio le forze e il 4-0 subito ci fa tornare sulla Terra e fa capire a Fester che non siamo per nulla competititivi ad alti livelli


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> quello che vedo e che mi fa arrabiare e che alla fine il faraone va a chiedere la maglia di messi.
> lo so che non cambia nulla... ma io sarei con la rabbia in corpo... non vado a chiederli la maglia



Io gliela chiederei senza nemmeno pensarci...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Marzo 2013)

Non sono dispiaciuto, ma sono amareggiato da come sono state gestite delle situazioni

Per la punizione finale dovrebbero multare di un mese Muntari e Robinho. Non puoi permetterti certe cose

Poi sul palo di Niang è girata per loro, sennò si passava. Peccato, ma non ne faccio un dramma, siamo ancora troppo inferiori


----------



## Schism75 (12 Marzo 2013)

Come avevo detto l'uscita non mi dispiace per come si sta mettendo il campionato. Quello che mi dispiace é aver visto questo scempio. Non hanno indovinato un passaggio che sia uno. Abbiamo fatto degli errori di superficialitá assurdi. Colpi di tacco e ******* varie. Abbiamo preso 3 goal su 4 per sciocchezze nostre.
Si stava giocando con il barcellona, non con il modena. 

Perché de sciglio non ha giocato?

Niang un'altra partita pessima, al di lá del goal sbagliato. Si é già montato la testa? Spero di no.

Allegri avrebbe potuto rischiare di piú subito dopo il 3-0, perché il 4-2-3-1 li ha messi in difficoltá. Ma stasera non gli do grandi colpe. Semmai la colpa piú grande é quella di aver costruito una squadra con un solo giocatore di qualitá in mezzo. 

Non voglio nemmeno commentare la punizione finale, del tutto assurda in ogni sua parte.

Abbiati 5 - il secondo goal non era cosí imprendibile. Di fatto il barcellona nello specchio fa 5 tiri. 4 sono goal.
Abate 5.5
Constant 4
Zapata 4.5
Mexes 5-

Ambrosini 4
Flamini 4.5
Montolivo 5

Niang 3
Boateng 5
El sharaawi 5.5

Allegri 6-

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Come avevo detto l'uscita non mi dispiace per come si sta mettendo il campionato. Quello che mi dispiace é aver visto questo scempio. Non hanno indovinato un passaggio che sia uno. Abbiamo fatto degli errori di superficialitá assurdi. Colpi di tacco e ******* varie. Abbiamo preso 3 goal su 4 per sciocchezze nostre.
Si stava giocando con il barcellona, non con il modena. 

Perché de sciglio non ha giocato?

Niang un'altra partita pessima, al di lá del goal sbagliato. Si é già montato la testa? Spero di no.

Allegri avrebbe potuto rischiare di piú subito dopo il 3-0, perché il 4-2-3-1 li ha messi in difficoltá. Ma stasera non gli do grandi colpe. Semmai la colpa piú grande é quella di aver costruito una squadra con un solo giocatore di qualitá in mezzo. 

Non voglio nemmeno commentare la punizione finale, del tutto assurda in ogni sua parte.

Abbiati 5 - il secondo goal non era cosí imprendibile. Di fatto il barcellona nello specchio fa 5 tiri. 4 sono goal.
Abate 5.5
Constant 4
Zapata 4.5
Mexes 5-

Ambrosini 4
Flamini 4.5
Montolivo 5

Niang 3
Boateng 5
El sharaawi 5.5

Allegri 6-


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Quando giocano come sanno fare non c'è niente da fare, sono i più forti del Mondo..hanno meritato di passare contro un Milan impaurito , fiacco e che non ci ha creduto come doveva. Ma se Niang insaccava quella palla..
Onore al Barcellona!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> Io gliela chiederei senza nemmeno pensarci...



Concordo; come si potrebbe non chiedere la maglia al numero 1 al Mondo?


----------



## Alex (12 Marzo 2013)

pagherei per vedere la partita con il goal di Niang, solo per la curiosità di vedere come evolveva.. magari ne avremmo presi di più ma chissà


----------



## Devil May Cry (12 Marzo 2013)

Sono passati i miglior!!Nulla da dire!!Giù il cappello ad un Barcellona cosi forte!!Sembrava il Barca di Guardiola!Complimenti!


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Marzo 2013)

l'unica cosa che mi dispiace e' che l'occasione per segnare e far ,forse , cambiare la partita e' capitata sui piedi di niang che ha solo 18 anni.

Ambrosini che ha il doppio dei suoi anni ha fatto delle stupidate inenarrabili.

comunque hanno fatto di noi quello che hanno voluto , siamo entrati che eravamo gia' a 90°......


----------



## Snake (12 Marzo 2013)

hanno dominato per carità ma resta il fatto che i due gol nel primo tempo sono due autetinche prodezze di Messi, soprattutto il primo, gol che fa solo lui, noi le occasioni le abbiamo anche avute, se Niang non si kagava nelle mutande il turno lo passavamo noi. Il Barca oggi lasciava le praterie dietro, Pique più volte è stato costretto a spostarsi a destra per coprire i buchi di Alves che di fatto ha fatto il quarto attaccante, non ne abbiamo approfittato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

hanno dominato per carità ma resta il fatto che i due gol nel primo tempo sono due autetinche prodezze di Messi, soprattutto il primo, gol che fa solo lui, noi le occasioni le abbiamo anche avute, se Niang non si kagava nelle mutande il turno lo passavamo noi. Il Barca oggi lasciava le praterie dietro, Pique più volte è stato costretto a spostarsi a destra per coprire i buchi di Alves che di fatto ha fatto il quarto attaccante, non ne abbiamo approfittato.


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Marzo 2013)

l'unica cosa che mi dispiace e' che l'occasione per segnare e far ,forse , cambiare la partita e' capitata sui piedi di niang che ha solo 18 anni.

Ambrosini che ha il doppio dei suoi anni ha fatto delle stupidate inenarrabili.

comunque hanno fatto di noi quello che hanno voluto , siamo entrati che eravamo gia' a 90°......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

hanno meritato niente da dire...questa me la ricorderò per sempre

- - - Aggiornato - - -

hanno meritato niente da dire...questa me la ricorderò per sempre


----------



## honestsimula (12 Marzo 2013)

guardiamo il lato positivo, la juve nn vincera la champions


----------



## Fry Rossonero (12 Marzo 2013)

alla fine non abbiamo meritato nel senso che all'andata se era la "partita perfetta" potevamo farne anche noi 3 o 4, tanto il Barca era in crisi in quel momento
la cosa brutta è che il Milan ci casca sempre, che sia oggi, o che sia lo squadrone caduta a La Fognuna, o il mer*** 2005 (sia finale che semifinale ad Eindhoven) o l'anno scorso ecc...
quasi quasi avrei scommesso su un 3-1 giusto per passare ma per fare la figura di ....

dai non arriviamo ad elogiare la perdinter, loro però difendendosi e col chi.urlo hanno vinto la coppa, noi siamo sempre qui a raccontare queste legnate...


----------



## peppe75 (12 Marzo 2013)

che dire....dispiacere forse....ma delusione di più..umiliante sconfitta che ci va tornare con i piedi per terra...siamo sempre una squadra incompleta abbiamo bisogno di difensori e centrocampisti giovani ma bravi....Niang purtroppo deve ancora crescere però qualcun gli dica come si segna.....salut'!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Abbiamo fatto il possibile.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2013)

Nessuno qui dentro ha realmente creduto nella qualificazione ma quello che dispiace è la mentalità con la quale sono scesi in campo. Sembravano sconfitti sin da subito.

E subito gli interisti a fare i gradassi perchè loro sono stati gli unici a nn avere la loro remuntada


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> che dire....dispiacere forse....ma delusione di più..umiliante sconfitta che ci va tornare con i piedi per terra...siamo sempre una squadra incompleta abbiamo bisogno di difensori e centrocampisti giovani ma bravi....Niang purtroppo deve ancora crescere però qualcun gli dica come si segna.....salut'!




Molte altre squadre più quotate di noi sarebbero uscite lo stesso contro il Barcellona. Il Milan attuale, ripeto, per me, di più non potava fare.


----------



## robs91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Niang è ancora troppo acerbo ragazzi.Dovevamo partire con Bojan o Robinho dall'inizio.


----------



## yelle (12 Marzo 2013)

che brutta partita, mamma mia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati 6,5
Constant 4,5 
Mexes 5
Zapata 6
Abate 6
Ambrosini 4,5
Montolivo 6
Flamini 5,5
El Shaarawy 5,5
Boateng 5
Niang 4


Robinho 6
Bojan 6
Muntari 5

Allegri 5

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Abbiati 6,5
Constant 4,5 
Mexes 5
Zapata 6
Abate 6
Ambrosini 4,5
Montolivo 6
Flamini 5,5
El Shaarawy 5,5
Boateng 5
Niang 4


Robinho 6
Bojan 6
Muntari 5

Allegri 5


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Quando parti in vantaggio 2-0 non puoi dilapidare un vantaggio del genere dopo manco un tempo. Non esiste.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2013)

Constant e Ambrosini i due peggiori. Inguardabili...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quando parti in vantaggio 2-0 non puoi dilapidare un vantaggio del genere dopo manco un tempo. Non esiste.



Totalmente sbagliato l'approccio alla partita, parliamoci chiaro si son fatti sotto nel vedere la bolgia del Camp Nou. Certi nostri errori madornali son stati scaturiti dalla paura.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Clint, la nostra rosa tutta intera vale meno di Messi. Cosa possiamo pretendere in uno scontro impari?
> Passare sarebbe stato un miracolo.



che ci stia andar fuori con il Barça non è neanche in discussione, ovvio cosi come l'abbisso che c' era sul piatto, ma quello che fa inca zzare è l'aver visto superficialità esagerata, errori elementari. 
Non chiedevo nulla, se non evitare la goleada.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Marzo 2013)

ci sono poche parole da dire...sono più forti,hanno giocato come sanno fare...il risultato rispecchia in pieno il divario che c'è tra le due squadre.. potevamo fare meglio?probabilmente si!pazienza...che questa sconfitta serva per tutti i ragazzi che erano in campo come esperienza per il futuro(niang el shaarawy su tutti)


----------



## Nivre (12 Marzo 2013)

4-0 ?

Sinceramente non me ne frega un cazzu del risultato! 
Potevamo prendere anche 10 di gol, ma almeno fare una partita da LEONI non da co.glioni.
C'è modo e modo di uscire, ma uscire cosi c'è solo da vergognarsi.

Giocatori timorosi è senza palle. Non abbiamo provato manco a giocarsela sta maledetta partita


----------



## DennyJersey (12 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi, nessuno di noi avrebbe razionalmente pensato di vincere all'andata 2 a 0 e molti avrebbero pensato ad un risultato simile a questo almeno in casa loro. La differenza fra le due squadre non era e non è neanche opinabile. 
Ergo, io sono orgogliosissimo dell'andata e fiducioso per il futuro.
Non demoliano tutto e voglio tanta grinta sin da subito contro il Palermo in campionato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

spero che servirà di lezione...la prossima volta li distruggeremo


----------



## yelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Totalmente sbagliato l'approccio alla partita, parliamoci chiaro si son fatti sotto nel vedere la bolgia del Camp Nou. Certi nostri errori madornali son stati scaturiti dalla paura.


nel primo tempo non han fatto altro che cagarsi addosso, era abbastanza palese.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> che ci stia andar fuori con il Barça non è neanche in discussione, ovvio cosi come l'abbisso che c' era sul piatto, ma quello che fa inca zzare è l'aver visto superficialità esagerata, errori elementari.
> Non chiedevo nulla, se non evitare la goleada.



I nostri non sono ancora in grado di competere con i migliori eppure fino al 92esimo bastava un gol per buttare fuori il Barcellona. Il quarto gol a quel punto non conta nulla. Io resto fiducioso per il futuro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, nessuno di noi avrebbe razionalmente pensato di vincere all'andata 2 a 0 e molti avrebbero pensato ad un risultato simile a questo almeno in casa loro. La differenza fra le due squadre non era e non è neanche opinabile.
> Ergo, io sono orgogliosissimo dell'andata e fiducioso per il futuro.
> Non demoliano tutto e voglio tanta grinta sin da subito contro il Palermo in campionato.



Concordo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Marzo 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> guardiamo il lato positivo, la juve nn vincera la champions



 speriamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati 6.5
Abate 6.5
Mexes 6
Zapata 6
Constant 5
Ambrosini 5
Montolivo 6+
Flamini 5
El Shaarawy 5.5
Niang 4.5
Boateng 5.5

Bojan 6+
Robinho 6
Muntari 5-

Allegri 6+


----------



## Tom! (12 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi ho fatto il tifo per voi ovviamente.
Peccato, però era difficile fare di meglio se non si riuscivano a fare un paio di passaggi di fila puliti.


----------



## Brontolo (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo Balotelli era un'altra cosa.



non vi sarebbe bastato un balotelli al top per raddrizzare la partita, visti gli altri 10/11


----------



## cocaprinz (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I nostri non sono ancora in grado di competere con i migliori eppure fino al 92esimo bastava un gol per buttare fuori il Barcellona. Il quarto gol a quel punto non conta nulla. Io resto fiducioso per il futuro.
> 
> [


a malapena si è fatto due contropiedi; suvvia, prestazione vergognosa favorita dall'approccio e dall'arroganza di poterli aspettare cosa che mi pare evidente, non si poteva fare.


----------



## Brontolo (12 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho fatto il tifo per voi ovviamente.
> Peccato, però era difficile fare di meglio se non si riuscivano a fare un paio di passaggi di fila puliti.



io no


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> non vi sarebbe bastato un balotelli al top per raddrizzare la partita, visti gli altri 10/11




....forse, ma sicuramente qualche fastidio in più alla difesa del Barcellona sarebbe arrivato.


----------



## riccardokaka (12 Marzo 2013)

secondo gol loro in fuorigioco comunque...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Marzo 2013)

Non conterà nulla, ma abbiamo rimediato l'ennesima scoppola degli ultimi anni.
Mi arrabbio perchè si poteva evitare.


----------



## cocaprinz (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....forse, ma sicuramente qualche fastidio in più alla difesa del Barcellona sarebbe arrivato.



lo si è comprato consapevoli che in champions si giocava con uno che in venti partite ha fatto un gol alla Reggina, non ci si lamenti adesso.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> io no



E hai fatto male


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Non conterà nulla, ma abbiamo rimediato l'ennesima scoppola degli ultimi anni.
> Mi arrabbio perchè si poteva evitare.



Clint, una "scoppola" da chi ci è nettamente superiore ci può stare sempre. L'importante è ora tenere il passo in campionato dove tranne la Juventus regna la mediocrità.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



cocaprinz ha scritto:


> lo si è comprato consapevoli che in champions si giocava con uno che in venti partite ha fatto un gol alla Reggina, non ci si lamenti adesso.



...è chi si lamenta, Balotelli è stato preso per il futuro.


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2013)

Il Milan ha pagato molto l'inesperienza in questa partita. Se ne primo tempo l'approccio fosse stato diverso non credo che il vantaggio sarebbe stato dilapidato così rapidamente. E poi Niang a mio avviso ce l'ha sulla coscienza, inutile negarlo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2013)

Sto a pezzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Clint, una "scoppola" da chi ci è nettamente superiore ci può stare sempre. L'importante è ora tenere il passo in campionato dove tranne la Juventus regna la mediocrità.



no Blu questa è inaccettabile...sono 3 volte che ci eliminano, le prime 2 hanno rubato, ma questa si doveva passare
l'unica volta che li abbiamo eliminati è stato solo il 4-0 del 94???


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no Blu questa è inaccettabile...sono 3 volte che ci eliminano, le prime 2 hanno rubato, ma questa si doveva passare
> l'unica volta che li abbiamo eliminati è stato solo il 4-0 del 94???



Fortunatamente no, battuti in supercoppa '89 (preistoria ma sempre battuti) e nella CL 2000, 2-0 al camp nou.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no Blu questa è inaccettabile...sono 3 volte che ci eliminano, le prime 2 hanno rubato, ma questa si doveva passare
> l'unica volta che li abbiamo eliminati è stato solo il 4-0 del 94???



Perché inaccettabile? Se giochi contro la squadra migliore al mondo senza avere gli uomini giusti o comunque pochi elementi davvero validi è facile uscire anche 10 volte. Inaccettabile per me è uscire contro una squadra mediocre/scarsa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente no, battuti in supercoppa '89 (preistoria ma sempre battuti) e nella CL 2000, 2-0 al camp nou.



rimangono in vantaggio loro in questi scontri...la devono pagare


----------



## Graxx (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma la finiamo di dire ****.ate per favore...siamo all'inizio di un progetto...abbiamo affrontato uno squadrone esagerato...riteniamoci fortunati di aver tenuto la partita in bilico fino alla fine...basta lamentarsi sempre....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché inaccettabile? Se giochi contro la squadra migliore al mondo senza avere gli uomini giusti o comunque pochi elementi davvero validi è facile uscire anche 10 volte. Inaccettabile per me è uscire contro una squadra mediocre/scarsa.



per come sono scesi in campo è inaccettabile...dopo la ladrata dell'anno scorso dovevano scendere con il sangue all'occhi


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> rimangono in vantaggio loro in questi scontri...la devono pagare



Si, pero' umiliati 4-0 in finale da favoriti resta negli annali e direi che vale piu' di tutte le altre messe iniseme,


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per come sono scesi in campo è inaccettabile...dopo la ladrata dell'anno scorso dovevano scendere con il sangue all'occhi



Fabry, d'accordo, ma quando la differenza di valori in campo è eccessiva con la grinta non si riesce a supplire. In fondo loro hanno Messi, noi Robinho.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si, pero' umiliati 4-0 in finale da favoriti resta negli annali e vale forse piu' di tutte le altre messe iniseme,



quella si è stata suprema, la loro peggior sconfitta...però si sono ripresi delle belle rivincite ultimamente
penso che con nessun altra squadra abbiamo un saldo così negativo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fabry, d'accordo, ma quando la differenza di valori in campo è eccessiva con la grinta non si riesce a supplire. In fondo loro hanno Messi, noi Robinho.



anche questo è vero, come l'anno scorso


----------



## Brain84 (13 Marzo 2013)

Io non ho visto la partita ma rimane il fatto che abbiamo vinto all'andata contro i mostri del calcio mondiale e con una squadra nata il 31 agosto 2012, che dopo 8 giornate stava in zona retrocessione. Se mi avessero detto che avremo battuto il Barcellona 2-0 e dopo perso 4-0 mi sarei bagnato viste le premesse di inizio stagione.

Bravi tutti sempre e comunque.


----------



## neversayconte (13 Marzo 2013)

mi rimarrà per sempre il dubbio: ma è più il fatto che sono troppo forti o il fatto che non siamo scesi in campo?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> mi rimarrà per sempre il dubbio: ma è più il fatto che sono troppo forti o il fatto che non siamo scesi in campo?




La verità sta sempre nel mezzo....


----------



## Nivre (13 Marzo 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> mi rimarrà per sempre il dubbio: ma è più il fatto che sono troppo forti o il fatto che non siamo scesi in campo?




Senza ombra di dubbio loro sono i più forti al mondo, ma anche noi oggi, abbiamo fatto abbastanza caghare.


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2013)

ora ripartire obiettivo secondo posto


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> io no



Se fai il solito provocatore che ci fai qui??? [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] questo provoca continuamente,non si può far nulla per levercelo dalle balls??


----------



## neversayconte (13 Marzo 2013)

ma siccome prenderanno anche neymar, mi chiedo dove possano arrivare


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> io no


 [MENTION=395]Brontolo[/MENTION] sei su un forum del Milan, non provocare. È la seconda volta che te lo scrivo. Non ci sarà una terza.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Me l'aspettavo, rimane l'orgoglio dell'andata. Contento cosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION], gli ho già dato un'infrazione io.


----------



## Brontolo (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=395]Brontolo[/MENTION] sei su un forum del Milan, non provocare. È la seconda volta che te lo scrivo. Non ci sarà una terza.



chiamalo provocare -.-
comunque, giustamente, fai un po' come pensi sia meglio
'notte


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> chiamalo provocare -.-
> comunque, giustamente, fai un po' come pensi sia meglio
> 'notte



....questo è un forum che da voce a tutti. Se vuoi continuare a scrivere sei il benvenuto ma sei pregato di evitare questo atteggiamenti. A te la scelta. Dormi bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION], gli ho già dato un'infrazione io.



Ok, ma a quanto pare non serve.


----------



## Brontolo (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....questo è un forum che da voce a tutti. Se vuoi continuare a scrivere sei il benvenuto ma sei pregato di evitare questo atteggiamenti. A te la scelta. Dormi bene.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



a quanto pare me l'ha appena data e, quindi, ne ho appena preso atto


----------



## Morghot (13 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto la partita ma rimane il fatto che abbiamo vinto all'andata contro i mostri del calcio mondiale e con una squadra nata il 31 agosto 2012, che dopo 8 giornate stava in zona retrocessione. Se mi avessero detto che avremo battuto il Barcellona 2-0 e dopo perso 4-0 mi sarei bagnato viste le premesse di inizio stagione.
> 
> Bravi tutti sempre e comunque.


Esatto, cioè è già troppo, fino alla fine ci abbiamo potuto credere, bastava un gol, sarebbe stato un miracolo a tutti gli effetti asd, eppure ci eravamo vicino.

Fatto sta che messi proprio oggi doveva essere in superforma e fare l'alieno, mannaggia a lui.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a quanto pare me l'ha appena data e, quindi, ne ho appena preso atto



Correggo, allora spero ti serva. Buona permanenza.


----------



## Sheldon92 (13 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati 6,5
Constant 4-
Mexes 5.5
Zapata 6
Abate 7
Ambrosini 4,5
Montolivo 6
Flamini 5,5
El Shaarawy 5,5
Boateng 5-
Niang 4


Robinho 6-
Bojan 6+
Muntari 5

Allegri 5.5


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Messi passerà il Barcellona perciò eccolo con la copertina che ha disegnato per Mundo Deportivo: "Ai quarti" dovrebbe essere il titolo di apertura del numero che vorrebbe in edicola mercoledì mattina.
> Vedi l'allegato 344
> 
> 
> Sportmediaset


----------



## patriots88 (13 Marzo 2013)

Noi abbiamo fatto quello che potevamo. roba che se ci sbilaciavamo un attimo ne prendavamo 10.

Loro hanno giocato per 80 minuti un calcio spaziale e giustamente ci hanno massacrati.

pazienza.

pensiamo al secondo posto


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2013)

non ci credevo ma sono distrutto.
non così... il palo di Niang DEVE essere gol.
Servono giocatori all'altezza soprattutto a centrocampo e dietro dai...


----------



## Fry Rossonero (13 Marzo 2013)

speriamo che non trucchino il sorteggio l'anno prossimo, altrimenti bombetta in sede uefa....


----------



## SololaMaglia (13 Marzo 2013)

Che dire guardando l'aspetto positivo, si può affermare che se anche fosse avvenuto il MIRACOLO, dopo tutto eravamo solo ai quarti e con Bayern, Real e Borussia nettamente superiori le possibilità di vincere erano prosime allo 0, in più avremmo perso energie preziose che ci avrebbero potuto tagliar fuori dalla lotta alla qualificazione champions.

C'è chi ha preso 5 gol dal Plzen chi 3 in una partita dal Totqualcosa, noi usciamo dai marziani, sperando non trucchino il sorteggio anche l'anno prossimo, ora battiamo il Palermo!!!


----------



## pipporo (13 Marzo 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> guardiamo il lato positivo, la juve nn vincera la champions


----------



## peppe75 (13 Marzo 2013)

io vorrei almeno che la rube avesse una squadra che la impegna tantissimo tra andata e ritorno....chissà che può succedere al vertice...


----------



## sheva90 (13 Marzo 2013)

Ci siamo illusi, abbiamo sognato per 3 settimane, eravamo pari agli alieni per 3 tempi su 4. Alla fine però i miracoli accadono solo una volta e dopo il palo di Niang ho capito che non era destino. Bravi lo stesso ai ragazzi e al Mister che nonostante tutto quello che è successo l'estate scorsa stanno comunque facendo cose inaspettate... ora sotto col campionato per ritornare l'anno prossimo a sognare in Champions. FORZA LOTTA VINCERAI, NON TI LASCEREMO MAI.


----------



## tequilad (13 Marzo 2013)

Non l'ho vista ma era prevedibile


----------



## bargnani83 (13 Marzo 2013)

per giocarcela servono 2 centrocampisti e 1/2 difensori centrali.2a partita nel 2013 che non facciamo gol con un denominatore in comune:sia con la sampdoria che con il barcellona giocavamo senza un vero centravanti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Dispiace ma grazie ragazzi ci avete regalato una speranza cosa che non avrei mai creduto, sperando che il prossimo anno di andare il CL e di non "pagare" sempre la stassa Barca perchè non fa piacere uscire sempre con la stessa squadra (la piu forte) e vedere squadrette andare avanti solo perchè si beccano giofeche


----------



## Tom! (13 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi, io però una cosa ve la devo dire.
In difesa e a centrocampo PER ME siete una squadra da metà classifica in italia, che grazie ad un buon attacco con grandi prospettive e per l'entusiasmo che ha portato il nuovo anno (oltre ad una buona sorte sulle decisioni arbitrali) si ritrova 3a.
La partita della vita contro il barca in casa l'ha fatta anche il celtic, ma per competere sulle partite doppie ad eliminazione ci vogliono altri giocatori dietro l'attacco oppure una dose di fortuna massiccia (vedi palo di niang).


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io però una cosa ve la devo dire.
> In difesa e a centrocampo PER ME siete una squadra da metà classifica in italia, che grazie ad un buon attacco con grandi prospettive e per l'entusiasmo che ha portato il nuovo anno (oltre ad una buona sorte sulle decisioni arbitrali) si ritrova 3a.
> La partita della vita contro il barca in casa l'ha fatta anche il celtic, ma per competere sulle partite doppie ad eliminazione ci vogliono altri giocatori dietro l'attacco oppure una dose di fortuna massiccia (vedi palo di niang).



Hai ragione, noi qua dentro siamo anni che diciamo che ci sono anche altri reparti e non solo l'attacco.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

La differenza comunque io credo che sia una cosa in particolare.
A MILANO eravamo dati per spacciati, loro erano tranquilli sapevano di vincere noi eravamo dei cessi destinati a prenderle ed abbiamo vinto

Al ritorno tutto si è trasformato in positività, tutti pensavano che passavamo i dati e statische lo dicivano. Non si faceva che dire che il Barca ha problemi ecc... io speravo che il barca vincesse contro il real entrambe le partite perche quelle sconfitte gli ha trasformati.

Ripeto avessimo giocato dopo una settimana passavamo, ma dopo 3 settimana una squadra si riprende l'altra si esalta...

Vabbe pazienza dai. Compliemnti a tutti


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io però una cosa ve la devo dire.
> In difesa e a centrocampo PER ME siete una squadra da metà classifica in italia, che grazie ad un buon attacco con grandi prospettive e per l'entusiasmo che ha portato il nuovo anno (oltre ad una buona sorte sulle decisioni arbitrali) si ritrova 3a.
> La partita della vita contro il barca in casa l'ha fatta anche il celtic, ma per competere sulle partite doppie ad eliminazione ci vogliono altri giocatori dietro l'attacco oppure una dose di fortuna massiccia (vedi palo di niang).


Sulla difesa come non quotare,serve come un pane un leader difensivo che sia però coadiuvato da un centrocampo degno di tal nome.Diciamo che mancano tra i 2 reparti 3 elementi di spessore.L'attacco poi diverrà devastante con Balo e la crescita degli altri,ma servono rinforzi altrove come detto.


----------



## Tom! (13 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sulla difesa come non quotare,serve come un pane un leader difensivo che sia però coadiuvato da un centrocampo degno di tal nome.Diciamo che mancano tra i 2 reparti 3 elementi di spessore.L'attacco poi diverrà devastante con Balo e la crescita degli altri,ma servono rinforzi altrove come detto.



Comunque ragazzi, tutto sommato, per come si era messa la situazione all'inizio del campionato dovreste essere soddisfatti che ve la siete giocata con il barca fino al novantunesimo.

Io tra i titolari di ieri nel centrocampo/difesa avrei salvato solo montolivo e abate. De sciglio è un altro giocatore da salvare. Non conosco bene zapata.

-------------Abbiati-------------
--De Sciglio-xxx-xxx-Abate---
-----xxx-montolivo-xxx-------
-Niang-Balotelli-El Sharawii---

Credo che questa sia la base sulla quale lavorare. Però sia chiaro al posto delle XXX ci vorrebbero giocatori di alto livello.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, tutto sommato, per come si era messa la situazione all'inizio del campionato dovreste essere soddisfatti che ve la siete giocata con il barca fino al novantunesimo.
> 
> Io tra i titolari di ieri nel centrocampo/difesa avrei salvato solo montolivo e abate. De sciglio è un altro giocatore da salvare. Non conosco bene zapata.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda al limite tiene Boateng sulla mediana,prendi un gran centrale al posto di 2 buoni e quindi i buchi sarebbero questi:
xxx
Abate-(centrale leader)-xxxx-Desci
Boateng-Montolivo-(grande centrocampista)
Niang-Balo-Elsha

Ti possono bastare anche 2 elementi,ma devono essere grandissimi.Quindi necessitiamo di 3-4 elementi tra i titolari.


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2013)

Non ho visto la partita e nemmeno una sintesi. Ma è stata una roba tipo che abbiamo difeso bassi ed in modo passivo? A parte che abbiamo preso gol al 5 ed al 40 con una clamorosa palla gol appena prima del loro secondo, credo che, se veramente è andata come immagino, non si può andare là a fare catenaccio senza pressing e cattiveria e con un centrocampo che se pressato non è in grado di tener palla per più di 10 secondi. E' andata più o meno così?
Vabbè dai, peccato ma non credo sia un dramma, sperando che non ci sia un contraccolpo psico-fisico e la solita "sentenza" sull'operato dell'allenatore.


----------



## pipporo (13 Marzo 2013)

l'unica cosa che mi fa inc.. e che l'anno scorso avevamo la difessa per resistere a quelli li ma non li abiammo fatto goal a san siro ( robinho  ) e questo anno che li abiamo dato 2 pere siamo presentati a camp nou con mexes-zapata


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (13 Marzo 2013)

Giusto così. Quando giochi queste partite con molti esordienti è abbastanza normale fare questa fine. Niang ieri era alla prima da titolare in CL, Elsha al primo Ottavo da titolare e da stella assoluta, Zapata, Costant, Montolivo.. tutti alla prima volta al Camp Nou. Avanti per la nostra strada, facciamo esperienza..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tutta la famiglia c'ho qua.
> 
> non glien'è mai fregato un **** di calcio, ma se c'è da gufare si improvvisano ultras.
> dio che nervi.


Eh sì, gente che scompare poi quando la tua squadra perde vuole parlare di calcio


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Marzo 2013)

Il Barcellona ha deciso di fare il Barcellona, i nostri erano proprio impauriti lo si vedeva da come sono scesi in campo, poi beh ci si è messa pure la sfortuna di mezzo (Palo di Niang).

Senza esperienza partite come queste o le giochi senza paura oppure passi per una botta di fortuna perché altrimenti vieni travolto, non avevamo elementi con un esperienza tale da poter fronteggiare questa partita (Escluso Ambrosini).


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha deciso di fare il Barcellona, i nostri erano proprio impauriti lo si vedeva da come sono scesi in campo, poi beh ci si è messa pure la sfortuna di mezzo (Palo di Niang).
> 
> Senza esperienza partite come queste o le giochi senza paura oppure passi per una botta di fortuna perché altrimenti vieni travolto, non avevamo elementi con un esperienza tale da poter fronteggiare questa partita (Escluso Ambrosini).



robinho in panca mancando il pazzo e balotelli è stata davvero una gran bella scelta..


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> robinho in panca mancando il pazzo e balotelli è stata davvero una gran bella scelta..



Beh dai il Robinho delle ultime uscite lo avrebbe messo un panchina chiunque.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh dai il Robinho delle ultime uscite lo avrebbe messo un panchina chiunque.



non contro il barcellona al camp nou dove serve gente di esperienza, a robinho non gli tremano le gambe come a niang, è mancato un giocatore che sapesse tenere palla davanti e far salire e respirare la squadra (cosa che ha fatto benissimo pazzini all'andata) robinho con la sua tecnica poteva farlo benissimo anche se non era al top, partita preparata malissimo poi, io l'avrei giocata con boa a centrocampo e il tridente robinho bojan el sha e poi vediamo quanto finiva, secondo me 2 gol li avremmo fatti, tanto difendere contro di loro vuol dire suicidarsi cosa che noi abbiamo fatto ieri


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente dispiace *SOLO* di aver preso il quarto gol quando potevamo provare l'assalto finale. Per il resto è inutile recriminare abbiamo fatto un miracolo all'andata loro per il momento sono superiori... ci riproveremo l'anno prossimo magari con un 2-3 giocatori in più



se ti dispiace solo questo allora non abbiamo capito nulla, a me quello è l'unica cosa che non è dispiaciuta perchè eravamo già fuori, a che serve fare entrare bojan e binho sul 3-0 quando il barca ha deciso di non rischiare nulla e gli spazi sono diventati più stretti, la verità è che in panchina abbiamo un incapace, il barcellona è nettamente superiore a noi ma noi abbiamo giocato nella peggiore maniera possbile ieri e tra l'altro loro non mi sono sembrati nemmeno cosi irrestitibili, i gol ce li siamo fatti da soli, le uniche cose su cui possiamo recriminare sono la sfortuna di aver preso gol dopo 5 minuti e il palo di niang su cui è girata la partita visto che nel ribaltamento di fronte c'è stato il 2-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> robinho in panca mancando il pazzo e balotelli è stata davvero una gran bella scelta..


Stucchevole andare a parare sempre su Robinho da parte tua, quando si parla di calcio.


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2013)

ecco che parte il corto antiallegri...


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stucchevole andare a parare sempre su Robinho da parte tua, quando si parla di calcio.



qua ci sta, cerchiamo di essere obbiettivi, almeno allegri ha fatto la cretinata di mettere niang ma cambialo dopo mezz'ora quando ancora perdiamo 1-0 e invece no, non capisce nulla di calcio, certe volte dimostra di mettere ben in campo tatticamente la squadra certe volte sbaglia totalmente partita come ieri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> qua ci sta, cerchiamo di essere obbiettivi, almeno allegri ha fatto la cretinata di mettere niang ma cambialo dopo mezz'ora quando ancora perdiamo 1-0 e invece no, non capisce nulla di calcio, certe volte dimostra di mettere ben in campo tatticamente la squadra certe volte sbaglia totalmente partita come ieri


Ieri abbiamo affrontato il Barcellona, non scordartelo mai e poi davvero non vedo cosa avrebbe potuto dare Robinho, Niang almeno la stava per buttare dentro, non regge questo cambio che tanto declami.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ecco che parte il corto antiallegri...



se fa gli errori perchè non dobbiamo dirlo, non è la prima volta li farà sempre, è un allenatore mediocre che non da niente di più alla squadra è più quello che toglie che quello che da, poi la cosa che fa arrabbiare è che lui saprebbe correggere gli errori che fa ma quando cerca di rimediare è già troppo tardi


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ieri abbiamo affrontato il Barcellona, non scordartelo mai e poi davvero non vedo cosa avrebbe potuto dare Robinho, Niang almeno la stava per buttare dentro, non regge questo cambio che tanto declami.



cioè ma stai scherzando?? niang ha fatto ridere ieri al camp nou e se avesse segnato quel gol sarebbe stata l'unica cosa buona della sua partita (per voi sarebbe stat una buona partita se avesse fatto il gol per me no perchè non è da questo che si giudica un giocatore) non ha mai giocato di squadra non ha fatto i movimenti che servivano non ha fatto salire la squadra, non ha fatto nulla, robinho quan to meno avrebbe tenuto palla più in alto, non è un caso che quando è entrato lui il barca ha messo pujol, hanno avuto paura ma era troppo tardi..


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se fa gli errori perchè non dobbiamo dirlo, non è la prima volta li farà sempre, è un allenatore mediocre che non da niente di più alla squadra è più quello che toglie che quello che da, poi la cosa che fa arrabbiare è che lui saprebbe correggere gli errori che fa ma quando cerca di rimediare è già troppo tardi


se fa gli errori perche non dirlo?In questo forum allegri e' stato trattato come spazzatura(quasi sempre)...Robinho per quanto mi riguarda sta rubando i soldi al milan da un paio danni quindi a mio parere non e' degno nemmeno della panchina...h un altra cosa...Forse ti sei dimenticato di un piccolo particolare che noi giochiamo con flamini ambrosini a centrocampo...loro hanno xavi e iniesta.Cosa ti aspettavi dalla fantasmorica campagna acquisti di quest anno di arrivare ai in finale champions?vincere lo scudetto?Il terzo posto quest anno e' il massimo che ci si puo aspettare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cioè ma stai scherzando?? niang ha fatto ridere ieri al camp nou e se avesse segnato quel gol sarebbe stata l'unica cosa buona della sua partita (per voi sarebbe stat una buona partita se avesse fatto il gol per me no perchè non è da questo che si giudica un giocatore) non ha mai giocato di squadra non ha fatto i movimenti che servivano non ha fatto salire la squadra, non ha fatto nulla, robinho quan to meno avrebbe tenuto palla più in alto, non è un caso che quando è entrato lui il barca ha messo pujol, hanno avuto paura ma era troppo tardi..


poi prendersela con niang che ha 18 anni...meglio uno svogliato trentenne come bingo vero?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se fa gli errori perche non dirlo?In questo forum allegri e' stato trattato come spazzatura(quasi sempre)...Robinho per quanto mi riguarda sta rubando i soldi al milan da un paio danni quindi a mio parere non e' degno nemmeno della panchina.Forse ti sei dimenticato di un piccolo particolare che noi giochiamo con flamini ambrosini a centrocampo...loro hanno xavi e iniesta.Cosa ti aspettavi dalla fantasmorica campagna acquisti di quest anno di arrivare ai in finale champions?vincere lo scudetto?Il terzo posto quest anno e' il massimo che ci si puo aspettare.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



me la prendo con allegri non con niang poverino ma la colpa è di chi lo fa giocare, robinho se non sbaglio fa ancora parte della rosa, ieri sarebbe servito come il pane, allora che lo teniamo a fare? questa è stata la chiave della partita i 2 gol iniziali nascono da due palle perse perchè il povero niang non sa difendere di fisico il pallone e neanche di tecnica e poi ieri se la faceva addosso in quello stadio e non ci voleva un genio a capirlo


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2013)

perche robinho sa tenere la palla?questa e' bella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cioè ma stai scherzando?? niang ha fatto ridere ieri al camp nou e se avesse segnato quel gol sarebbe stata l'unica cosa buona della sua partita (*per voi sarebbe stat una buona partita se avesse fatto il gol per me no perchè non è da questo che si giudica un giocatore*) non ha mai giocato di squadra non ha fatto i movimenti che servivano non ha fatto salire la squadra, non ha fatto nulla, robinho quan to meno avrebbe tenuto palla più in alto, non è un caso che quando è entrato lui il barca ha messo pujol, hanno avuto paura ma era troppo tardi..


Mi fanno sorridere queste uscite perché col tuo feticismo per Robinho proprio tu non riesci mai a parlare obiettivamente  Niang ha giocato male, sì e allora ? Tutti hanno giocato male, è questo il problema, hanno giocato male tutti perché contro avevano il Barcellona e sarebbe stata davvero cosa ardua ripetere la partita perfetta del San Siro. Robinho per Niang non ci avrebbe fatto vincere la partita, non vedo cosa avrebbe potuto dare di più, parli di questo cambio come di una brillante via d'uscita non percorsa, non è così. In una partita demoralizzante come quella di ieri guardo gli episodi(lo ammetto esplicitamente perché la sfida di ieri fa storia a sé)e guardando gli episodi vedo un Niang che avrebbe potuto decidere un ottavo di CL e un Robinho che a causa della pancia non è stato in grado di arrivare sulla palla di Bojan, ai punti Niang lo batterebbe anche Caipirinho.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi fanno sorridere queste uscite perché col tuo feticismo per Robinho proprio tu non riesci mai a parlare obiettivamente  Niang ha giocato male, sì e allora ? Tutti hanno giocato male, è questo il problema, hanno giocato male tutti perché contro avevano il Barcellona e sarebbe stata davvero cosa ardua ripetere la partita perfetta del San Siro. Robinho per Niang non ci avrebbe fatto vincere la partita, non vedo cosa avrebbe potuto dare di più, parli di questo cambio come di una brillante via d'uscita non percorsa, non è così. In una partita demoralizzante come quella di ieri guardo gli episodi(lo ammetto esplicitamente perché la sfida di ieri fa storia a sé)e guardando gli episodi vedo un Niang che avrebbe potuto decidere un ottavo di CL e un Robinho che a causa della pancia non è stato in grado di arrivare sulla palla di Bojan, ai punti Niang lo batterebbe anche Caipirinho.



va beh dai lasciamo perdere, tu ti limiti agli episodi mentre è evidente che con binho in campo magari non sarebbe cambiato nulla ma era un altra cosa..alla domanda cosa avrebbe potuto dare robinho ti rispondo con una sola parola, PERSONALITA' quello che è mancato ieri a questa squadra..questo è stata l'esclusione più eccellente ma io non mi sarei privato neanche di muntari in questa partita e forse de sciglio per abate lo avrei messo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (13 Marzo 2013)

Io penso che il Barca ieri avrebbe asfaltato chiunque, il Milan ha fatto la partita 'perfetta' a Milano e ieri non è riuscito a ripetersi.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> me la prendo con allegri non con niang poverino ma la colpa è di chi lo fa giocare, robinho se non sbaglio fa ancora parte della rosa, ieri sarebbe servito come il pane, allora che lo teniamo a fare? questa è stata la chiave della partita i 2 gol iniziali nascono da due palle perse perchè il povero niang non sa difendere di fisico il pallone e neanche di tecnica e poi ieri se la faceva addosso in quello stadio e non ci voleva un genio a capirlo


Ancora con 'sto Robinho?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> perche robinho sa tenere la palla?questa e' bella.



non è una prima punta ma se robinho non sa difendere il pallone allora alzo le mani..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Io penso che il Barca ieri avrebbe asfaltato chiunque, il Milan ha fatto la partita 'perfetta' a Milano e ieri non è riuscito a ripetersi.



io no, io penso che la partita si poteva interpretare meglio, abbiamio dato noi la possibilità al barca, a me non mi sono sembrati nulla di che a livello di gioco rispetto a quello che erano prima

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ancora con 'sto Robinho?



ieri mancavano pazzini e balotelli e ti sei affidato a un 94 senza esperienza la davanti avendo in panca robinho e bojan che avranno giocato una marea di volte in quello stadio


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è una prima punta ma se robinho non sa difendere il pallone allora alzo le mani..


ma un conto e' proteggere la palla quando si e' pressati(robinho come tutti gli attaccanti del milan non lo sanno fare,eccetto pazzini ma manco piu di tanto) un altro e' tener la palla per far partire l azione(robinho e' capace ma non eccezionale).


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma un conto e' proteggere la palla quando si e' pressati(robinho come tutti gli attaccanti del milan non lo sanno fare,eccetto pazzini ma manco piu di tanto) un altro e' tener la palla per far partire l azione(robinho e' capace ma non eccezionale).



questo serviva..niang secondo me pure saprebbe farlo ma era troppo impaurito, non era abituato a questi livelli


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo serviva..niang secondo me pure saprebbe farlo ma era troppo impaurito, non era abituato a questi livelli


Ma non sarebbe cambiato nulla...se il milan passava ieri da tifoso sarei stato contento ma da amante del calcio no.


----------



## sheva90 (13 Marzo 2013)

Ma come si fa a dare la colpa al Mister?? 
Sono più forti basta e già assai quello che abbiamo fatto


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2013)

OH ragazzi ma oggi mi ritrovo a lavoro gl interisti che mi dicono vergogna per il 4-0 vs il barca??!


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma non sarebbe cambiato nulla...se il milan passava ieri da tifoso sarei stato contento ma da amante del calcio no.



ma che c'entra?? a me non è piaciuto il segnale che allegri ha dato alla squadra, io non è la prima partita di calcio che vedo e so che nel calcio c'è modo e modo di perdere, una sconfitta di questa fa rabbia, che abbiamo fatto ieri?? ci siamo messi in difesa ma a difendere cosa??? di solito è il barcellona che ti schiaccia e ti constringe a fart difendere ieri ci siamo schiacciati da soli e lasciami dire che i primi 30 minuti sono stati imbarazzanti potevano stare 4-0 e non c'era nulla da dire


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ieri mancavano pazzini e balotelli e ti sei affidato a un 94 senza esperienza la davanti avendo in panca robinho e bojan che avranno giocato una marea di volte in quello stadio


Guarda caso, quello che aveva più minuti nelle gambe?
In una partita così dispendiosa si è preferito fare in questa maniera.
Poi, in fase realizzativa meglio affidarsi a Niang che a Robinho, visti i precedenti del brasiliano.Bojan è un altro che segna ogni morte di papa...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io no, io penso che la partita si poteva interpretare meglio, abbiamio dato noi la possibilità al barca, a me non mi sono sembrati nulla di che a livello di gioco rispetto a quello che erano prima
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Messi a Milano è stato ben controllato e spazio ne ha avuto pochissimo, ieri è bastato un metro e ciao...


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> OH ragazzi ma oggi mi ritrovo a lavoro gl interisti che mi dicono vergogna per il 4-0 vs il barca??!



hanno parlato quelli che ne hanno beccati tre dal tottenham con una partita molto più imbarazzante delle nostra, non oso nemmeno immaginare cosa avrebbe fatto il barca contro di loro

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Messi a Milano è stato ben controllato e spazio ne ha avuto pochissimo, ieri è bastato un metro e ciao...



secondo me mexes a milano è stato perfetto ieri aveva qualche problemino e non si sapeva se avrebbe giocato fino all'ultimo e infatti in campo si è visto, gli è mancata un po di lucidità nelle chiusure


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra?? a me non è piaciuto il segnale che allegri ha dato alla squadra, io non è la prima partita di calcio che vedo e so che nel calcio c'è modo e modo di perdere, una sconfitta di questa fa rabbia, che abbiamo fatto ieri?? ci siamo messi in difesa ma a difendere cosa??? di solito è il barcellona che ti schiaccia e ti constringe a fart difendere ieri ci siamo schiacciati da soli e lasciami dire che i primi 30 minuti sono stati imbarazzanti potevano stare 4-0 e non c'era nulla da dire


A milano non abbiamo dominato...abbiamo fatto la stessa partita di ieri solo che in quel momento il barca era poco lucido...ieri correvano come pazzi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Guarda caso, quello che aveva più minuti nelle gambe?
> In una partita così dispendiosa si è preferito fare in questa maniera.
> Poi, in fase realizzativa meglio affidarsi a Niang che a Robinho, visti i precedenti del brasiliano.Bojan è un altro che segna ogni morte di papa...



ma non è questo magari segnava flamini ma la fase offensiva cambaiava robinho viene a prendere palla e magari ci faceva respirare un po di più, bojan sono d'accordo con la scelta a partita in corso, a me la cosa che fa rabbia è che la scelta di niang ci può anche stare all'inizio ma dopo lui si è accorto che ha sbagliato subito dopo 10 minuti perchè ha aspettato fino alò 60esimo per toglierlo levalo subito la prima mez'ora o a limite se ti pare male a fine primo tempo, è questo che non ho capito

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> A milano non abbiamo dominato...abbiamo fatto la stessa partita di ieri solo che in quel momento il barca era poco lucido...ieri correvano come pazzi.



pazzini è stato determinante secondo me, altra cosa a milano abbiamo fatto un po più di pressing in fase offensiva è la squadra ha difeso a metacampo mentre a barcellona ha difeso davanti la propria area di rigore, la differenza è stata questa


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hanno parlato quelli che ne hanno beccati tre dal tottenham con una partita molto più imbarazzante delle nostra, non oso nemmeno immaginare cosa avrebbe fatto il barca contro di loro
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -


Ah dimenticavo...vergogna barcellona per il 4-0 con la chicca ''ehhh ma voi state rubbbbando da 10 partite in campionato''


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Marzo 2013)

appena tornato da barcellona, dal vivo fanno piu paura di quel che sembra in tv


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> appena tornato da barcellona, dal vivo fanno piu paura di quel che sembra in tv



com'era lo stadio?


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Marzo 2013)

lo stadio da fuori non mi ha fatto nessun effetto.. da dentro invece è mostruoso,
come tifo loro non sono un gran che.. la mancanza di una curva che "tira" il resto si sente.. pero quando partono si sentono tutti e 95000


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> lo stadio da fuori non mi ha fatto nessun effetto.. da dentro invece è mostruoso,
> come tifo loro non sono un gran che.. la mancanza di una curva che "tira" il resto si sente.. pero quando partono si sentono tutti e 95000


come tifoseria sono a dir poco ridicoli ma si sa!
si vede bene al quarto anello?ahah

ps.lo stadio che fa più effetto da fuori penso che sia il nostro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh dai lasciamo perdere, tu ti limiti agli episodi mentre è evidente che con binho in campo magari non sarebbe cambiato nulla ma era un altra cosa..alla domanda cosa avrebbe potuto dare robinho ti rispondo con una sola parola, PERSONALITA' quello che è mancato ieri a questa squadra..questo è stata l'esclusione più eccellente ma io non mi sarei privato neanche di muntari in questa partita e forse de sciglio per abate lo avrei messo


Perché ho guardato gli episodi l'ho detto, è una partita da analizzare ai punti, perché per quanto riguarda le prestazioni non si salva nessuno poi se vuoi decontestualizzare fai pure. Binho porterebbe personalità ? Incredibile come tu gli conceda qualità che non ha, l'abbiamo vista tutte le volte che è stato chiamato in causa: svogliatezza e sufficienza, che personalità.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

dopo il gol sbagliato da niang mi sono immaginato balotelli al suo posto che sfondava la porta stile italia germania...mannaggia a quella regola!!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2013)

Hanno strameritato niente da dire, non ci ho mai creduto nemmeno dopo il 2-0... mi è sembrato un po' di rivedere la partita Spagna Italia della finale degli europei... Messi davvero un mostro... ma secondo me la champions la vince la Juve. 

La nostra partita è finita quando Niang si è mangiato quel gol. Era scontato che saremmo crollati. 

Di Robinho e del suo modo di battere il calcio di punizione all'ultimo, che poi ha dato origine al contropiede del 4-0, è meglio che proprio non parlo... per il resto grazie ai ragazzi e al Mister per aver dato il massimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dopo il gol sbagliato da niang mi sono immaginato balotelli al suo posto che sfondava la porta stile italia germania...mannaggia a quella regola!!



l'azione era uguale...lancio pazzesco di Montolivo, errore della difesa e attaccante avanti alla porta
peccato


----------

